# New tree show on TLC tonight



## ihatevines

Was watching some tree videos on yourtube today and came across this.
Sawforhire.com They have up 13 episodes you can watch on the website.

Supposed to air on TLC tonight. Not that impressed with the way they work.
Looks like it might reflex poorly on or industry. Just thought you guys might want to check it out.


----------



## tomtrees58

thanks tom trees:yourock:


----------



## thejdman04

Watche d about the first 15 min of the first show. Looks like a lot of drama. Dont know why they would start a job this big at 150 in the afternoon.


----------



## IPLUMB

Nice THANKS!


----------



## ihatevines

I just hope the episode they show on tv is more professional than the ones on there website. Otherwise Ekka needs to contact TLC and show them how its done.


----------



## dingeryote

Woohoooo!!! 

I hope it's well done. I'm taking the night off from fussing around the house and gonna just watch the tube and feed the fire.

If the show reflects poorly on the industry, Count me in on the E-mail campaign.

Speaking of media relations...

Any of you guys ever been contacted by folks from TLC, Discovery, Print media, and that sort of thing for info??

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Toddppm

I didn't realize it was this guy they did the show on. There were links to this on youtube in another thread not long ago. Hopefully not many people watch TLC...........6 steps back for the industry on this one


----------



## IPLUMB

WOW This is the best TLC could do! I don't think its reflecting your guys es industry very well.


----------



## Wolfking42084

this is kind of a weird show


----------



## mattmc2003

sucks... mattmc2003


----------



## SilverRaven

*Idiots*

There is no way I would hire these guys to take down a sapling in my yard. They seem to be decent enough guys, but way too careless! Did anyone see how high that boom truck was off the ground? This crew will be getting a visit from OSHA in the morning. 


:jawdrop:


----------



## epicklein22

Wow, this show is ridiculous. They have boat loads of nice equipment.....but way too sloppy and insufficient. An inclosed trailer just to haul the saws. 2 skid steers, semi truck for logs, around 10 guys on the job, 7 or 8 saws, All for a crane removal of one tree (in video on website).... Almost flipped a crane.. You can tell the guy running the crane had no clue what he was doing. Nobody wearing hardhats during the ice storm removal..... 

TLC needs to quit devaluing any industry that uses a chainsaw.


----------



## A. Stanton

*Big Time Ham and Eggers*

Watching a little of the show: those guys look like big time ham and eggers.


----------



## Toddppm

The whole group of them are seriously dellusional.


----------



## TackleTree

I have to say those guys are all drama. But that is what TV is about and that is what people want to see. When the work is done right not much drama. I like no drama!!:camera:


----------



## teamtree

What a ####ing joke!

This guy has just done a huge disservice to the tree service industry.


----------



## tomtrees58

teamtree said:


> What a ####ing joke!
> 
> This guy has just done a huge disservice to the tree service industry.



amd then some tom trees:agree2:


----------



## thejdman04

Wow just watched both episodes. What a bunch of unorganized grab ___ group of guys. My girlfriend said it should be called hillbillys with chainsaws. They were all running around like chickens with their heads cut off. First show and another one I watched on their website, they started their jobs late in the afternoon, they had no organization etc. The guy is WAY too dramatic, I couldnt work for somone very long or put up with somone like that for long. Each job the guy did, he(or his worker) damaged property. Windows, fences, concrete benches In the ice storm cleanup, he set the tree top down right behind his log truck when the crew was almost done with that piece of equipment and he was "a very busy guy I did see them advertise a show starting feb 5th called heli logging, hopefully it is better, cant be worse.


----------



## TreeTopKid

Who gave them an equity card:censored:


----------



## capetrees

This guys a real douchenozzle. In the tree video section of this site, I posted a video he did a while ago. What a joke! This is the very group that OSHA should look into, not the regular guys and average joes. And they should do it PRIOR to a disaster, not as a result of one. This guy is a MAJOR accident waiting to happen. :censored:


----------



## sawinredneck

And they say I am a hack?????????????????:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## DK_stihl

*Old News*

Guys, 
this is obviously John Paul Nosak, protecting you from the world's deadliest vegetation -Trees. This is the same guy that brought you Nosak raw. He has already been talked to death in the video forum. Not really a "NEW" show. I'll post a link to the forum. He and his crew are idiots.


----------



## DK_stihl

*Nosak- here it is*

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72132&highlight=Nosak


----------



## TreeTopKid

I cannot believe the size of the piece they tried to move with that little crane Idiots! That's what you call a Black eye:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I'm watching the show now. Absolutely unbelievable. Tipped a crane backwards. What a buch of hacks. I agree with what was said before I wouldn't even let them cut down a sapling in my yard. I guess you can have all the equipment in the world and six mercedes and still not have a clue. Sad that people are going to see this show and think other tree workers are like that..... Mike


----------



## TreeTopKid

Mikecutstrees said:


> I'm watching the show now. Absolutely unbelievable. Tipped a crane backwards. What a buch of hacks. I agree with what was said before I wouldn't even let them cut down a sapling in my yard. I guess you can have all the equipment in the world and six mercedes and still not have a clue. Sad that people are going to see this show and think other tree workers are like that..... Mike



Me too! They should be called Noask!


----------



## DK_stihl

*capetrees*

Sorry to be redundant, I didn't see your post.


----------



## oldirty

wow!


talk about a complete f'n idiot. IDIOT.

paul nosak has no brain. a loud mouth jackass who obviously caught some of daddies money. 

his show gives me a bad taste and i do this for a living.

hey paul if you are on this website. you are a serious POS. your climbers are stiffs and your crane operator is a joke.


paul. you suck.


----------



## oldirty

capetrees said:


> This guys a real douchenozzle. In the tree video section of this site, I posted a video he did a while ago. What a joke! This is the very group that OSHA should look into, not the regular guys and average joes. And they should do it PRIOR to a disaster, not as a result of one. This guy is a MAJOR accident waiting to happen. :censored:



wow. mr safety himself giving some direction. lol

your saddle got the shine worn off it yet?


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I just don't understand how he can have a crane, a bobcat, chipper etc etc. 10 guys get to a job at 3pm screw it all up fix a fence check to make sure he didn't damage a roof AND STILL MAKE MONEY!!!! I mean he drives mercedes.... buys his guys new clothes. Crazy..... Mike


----------



## NetreeLady

I am not a tree guy, but I have seen enough tree guys in action to know that this show is full of complete idiots.

They should drop this show, and burn the tapes!


----------



## forestryworks

they're from oklahoma... that tells me all i need to know.


----------



## sawinredneck

oldirty said:


> wow!
> 
> 
> talk about a complete f'n idiot. IDIOT.
> 
> paul nosak has no brain. a loud mouth jackass who obviously caught some of daddies money.
> 
> his show gives me a bad taste and i do this for a living.
> 
> hey paul if you are on this website. you are a serious POS. your climbers are stiffs and your crane operator is a joke.
> 
> 
> paul. you suck.



Not sure I get this, How do you REALLY FEEL about this:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :agree2:


----------



## TreeTopKid

Awwww c'mon now he made sure everyone got a muffin!


----------



## TKO-KID

here is a link to one of his ads you can post reviews about him there.


Mike in New york already did tonight I am sure mike in new york is one of you guys
http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Nosak.Tree.Service.Improvements.918-599-0668


----------



## TKO-KID

http://nosakraw.com/forum/index.php?topic=2.0

here is another one


----------



## TreeTopKid

I can't believe they smashed that bench with that matchstick hahaha!


----------



## oldirty

sawinredneck said:


> Not sure I get this, How do you REALLY FEEL about this:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :agree2:



this guy is 100 times worse than the homeowner on the ladder. do you know how hard i work to be safe and productive only to have this moron go ahead and put "us" 20 steps backward.


i am actually pissed right now. 

this guy has no clue.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

He said " I havn't broke a window since..... ummm ... July"

Priceless!


----------



## TackleTree

PEople will judge the guy not the biz. That said NO Sack is the biggest tool in his company.


----------



## TKO-KID

they don't have freakin chaps on at all.

by the way did you hear the cutters saying the way the feel is hey its a tree lets go cut it and see what it does.


----------



## TreeTopKid

Mikecutstrees said:


> He said " I havn't broke a window since..... ummm ... July"
> 
> Priceless!



I found that funny too! It is unbelievable, not one of them was taking any care.


----------



## TKO-KID

hey guys just look at it this way it can be an invaluable training tool for new employee's, on what NOT do, and show them what their carelessness causes


----------



## DK_stihl

*Bobcats*

I absolutely love how beat up their bobcats are!


----------



## Rftreeman

whoo hoo, should be git-r-done tree service with the wife beater shirst and all.........don't ya'll be hating because TLC didn't come to you for a show, this guy is a pro,

















a pro at being an idiot that is........


----------



## sawinredneck

oldirty said:


> this guy is 100 times worse than the homeowner on the ladder. do you know how hard i work to be safe and productive only to have this moron go ahead and put "us" 20 steps backward.
> 
> 
> i am actually pissed right now.
> 
> this guy has no clue.



I know you are, and you have the right to be. I wasn't making fun of you. I was making light of what an idiot he is.


----------



## TKO-KID

I just noticed on the ice storm junior was complaining that the other guy didn't know how to use a ground saw.

But did you see him start his saw right after they left the back yard.

If you didn't see it he start up a saw with atleast a 28 bar looked like a 044 04 460, with the chain brake of, no chaps on and cutting straight downwards right next to his leg.


----------



## TKO-KID

like your post on there oldirty, 

Anyone know how this guy still has insurance?


Also do you think our insurance rates are gonna go up because of this guy?


----------



## TKO-KID

hey oldirty, I have a question for ya.

Why did you give them a 5 star rating? on your review?


----------



## oldirty

TKO-KID said:


> hey oldirty, I have a question for ya.
> 
> Why did you give them a 5 star rating? on your review?



didnt see the star rating i guess. i am still seething over what i just saw. 


they are worth 5 stars in the hackah rating though.


----------



## oldirty

TKO-KID said:


> Also do you think our insurance rates are gonna go up because of this guy?



the only thing i can hope is that OSHA shows up and shuts this mutt down after watching that show.


----------



## treeman82

I'd love to know what kind of money these types of shows pay out for their "cast."

I mean we all pretty much know that Nosak was looking for a buyer for his freak show that he had somehow funded before TLC came along.

What about the companies on AxeMen, or the guys on Ice Road Truckers, or Deadliest Catch. I am sure that they aren't doing it for fame alone, and having video crews on site obviously aren't helping with production.


----------



## rbtree

Here's what I wrote, on the TLC comment board:

You will be hearing from many of us prefessional arborists regarding "Saw For Hire" Paul Nosak and his crew are NOT representative of our industry, in their work ethics, quality, methods, skill, safety, or professionalism, in any way, manner, shape or form. Shame on your network for bowing down to their self promotion, which I know is how you found them. I'd seen their shows on their website months ago. Likely, you may also hear from representatives of "Tree Care Industry Association", of whom my firm is a member. They will be appalled when they hear of this show airing.
Sincerely,
Roger Barnett www.BarnettTreeCare.com


----------



## Kogafortwo

I plan to hire him to do some work around my place. We need new windows real bad!


----------



## skid row

How about just before the commercial break nosak tried to be cool and start his saw, and as he went for the glory rev the friggin chain break was on.


----------



## Wiredp

Paul Nosak Quote "Really do a good reach around on that front." HAHAHA
Other than that, I don't even know what to say about these guys that hasn't already been said.


----------



## FallinT

Even though you watch a show like that and just shake your head, this retard represents a good portion of tree guys in my opinion. He's a big mouthed blowhard that looks like he smokes crack. At least from what I've seen over the years , a third of tree services out there are run by guys like Nosak. This idiot shouldn't even have the standard hillbilly '87 S10 with a ladder and two wild things, but somehow he has a crane and a army of inexperienced degenerates. I just hope that the public watches this and realizes there are professionals out there as well.


----------



## forestryworks

*More info about TLC's "New Reality Adventure Series"*



thejdman04 said:


> I did see them advertise a show starting feb 5th called heli logging, hopefully it is better, cant be worse.



http://www.realitytvfans.com/2009/01/10/tlc-announces-new-reality-adventure-series-heli-loggers-premiering-february-5.html

TLC Announces New Reality Adventure Series Heli-Loggers Premiering February 5
January 10th, 2009 · No Comments

(Los Angeles, Ca.) TLC Announced a new adventure logging series called Heli-Loggers on its Thursday night schedule beginning February 5, 2009

Premiering at 10 PM ET/PT, Heli-Loggers transports viewers to the rain forest of Northern British Columbia, where a rowdy group of loggers risk their lives to provide the world with lumber, a resource often taken for granted. Performing one of the most dangerous jobs, the loggers use an enormous Boeing Chinook helicopter the only one of its kind in Canada as they work against the clock, battling perilous terrain and extreme weather. They do this all while maintaining an eco-friendly, environmentally sustainable mission.

HELI-LOGGERS is produced for TLC by World of Wonder; executive producers are Fenton Bailey and Randy Barbato.

Source: TLC Press Release


----------



## Brush Hog

+10 on everything said. That heli-logging looked to be good but won't get my hopes up.


----------



## tree MDS

Forget the black eye, I think arboriculture has got a concussion this morning.

That nosac dude is some piece of works, I've never seen such reckless disregard for human life - truely sad. 

How that guy hasnt gotten anyone killed YET is amazing. Way too many idiots running aroun with cranes these days. I'm almost sick of treework after watching that crap.

That dude needs some punishment...I'd say a public ball smashing would just about do the trick.


----------



## TreeTopKid

tree MDS said:


> Forget the black eye, I think arboriculture has got a concussion this morning.
> 
> That nosac dude is some piece of works, I've never seen such reckless disregard for human life - truely sad.
> 
> How that guy hasnt gotten anyone killed YET is amazing. Way too many idiots running aroun with cranes these days. I'm almost sick of treework after watching that crap.
> 
> That dude needs some punishment...I'd say a public ball smashing would just about do the trick.



Exactly how I feel it's like a trip back to the seventies with new kit although it's unfair to our forefathers to compare them to those hacks.


----------



## dingeryote

Gang,

I told ya I'd join in on the E-mail campaign if it was a black eye for the industry. 

Who and where? 

I ain't an arborist. But I have a background in industrial safety, human performance, and have had a couple hundred thusand hours of Leadership practice edumacation rammed down my throat. 

That outfit, mostly it's owner, is a huge accident in motion, gaining momentum and looking for a place to impact.

My wife is a multi certified crane operator, and works the Nuclear field.

She watched with me last night, and kep saying "OSHA is gonna clap thier nuts between two bricks for that" and "Are they stupid?" 

The crew on TLC last night wouldn't be allowed to prune my Blueberrys let alone take down any tree on my property, and are in no way representative of some of the crews I have watched.

You industry guys have been slandered by proxy.

Somebody post the links, but leave it cold so it dosn't come back to arborists site, and I'll get busy with the E-mails.

Y'all deserve better.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Rftreeman

do you guys really think TLC cares about your opinion on this guy???


----------



## tree MDS

I've been trying to put my finger on what bothers me about this guy exactly, you know, beyond the obvious...I think its the simple fact that you couldnt try any harder to pi$$ off an honest treeguy. I mean think about it, its sort of like the way I understand the troll theory what he's doing. If he didnt have all those near death experiences caught on tape to validate that he's for real would you not think he was just trying to bust our a$$es?? 
Would some sicko actually purposefully endanger people just to pi$$ off treeguys around the world and to "give arboriculture a black eye"?? If so its criminal, thats for sure. Think about it! Its just too cliche to be real! Maybe he's just a crackhead that comes from alot of money? I cant figure it out otherwise, its got to be one or the other...maybe some treeguy stole his girl once upon a time and now he'll stop at nothing to destroy our image in its entirety?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

the only one i'd take from the whole crew is the woman, she could handle my wood any day. lol


----------



## capetrees

Interestingly enough, he used to be a roofer and then became a tree guy. "Daddy's money" as someone put it? I doubt it. This guy doesn't look like he comes from money nor do his employees. Probably ran around after a tornado or blizzard and made a butt load of money on the fly and then bought all the equipment. Nobody with a real business plan buys all that stuff brand new right away.

Oh, and old dirty, how's that gig in Alaska? 

Woops, forgot. You had a bad case of puttywhip and had to come home. 

"well hung in a tree".


----------



## oldirty

capetrees said:


> Oh, and old dirty, how's that gig in Alaska?
> 
> Woops, forgot. You had a bad case of puttywhip and had to come home.
> 
> "well hung in a tree".



lol.


maybe part of the case was some tail. wont lie about that. lol

the other was that anchorage was so far up into the artic circle that the tree's were little and the tree variety was only like 5 different trees and i got bored quick. kinda like on the cape, you can only do so many easy tree's until you are bored stiff. 

that and i am not really the outdoorsman so i didnt take advantage of the hunting/fishing/camping thing.

and yes, i am well hung in the tree and when i am on the ground or in the truck or in line at dunkin's getting a coffee. more or less just well hung all around. lol


----------



## (WLL)

*i wanna see paul and the climber go at it*

 it was funny to see paul run under the log with the strap in ?.in the 2 vids i saw, i saw many poor decisions. my op of the show is its still better than watching other crap. i could name many companys that do an aswome job, why pick that company?


----------



## tree MDS

*Hmmm......*

Hey cape, just curious why "well hung" part caught yer eye so much? lol.


----------



## (WLL)

tree MDS said:


> Hey cape, just curious why "well hung" part caught yer eye so much? lol.


must be a cape thang


----------



## (WLL)

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> maybe part of the case was some tail. wont lie about that. lol
> 
> the other was that anchorage was so far up into the artic circle that the tree's were little and the tree variety was only like 5 different trees and i got bored quick. kinda like on the cape, you can only do so many easy tree's until you are bored stiff.
> 
> that and i am not really the outdoorsman so i didnt take advantage of the hunting/fishing/camping thing.
> 
> and yes, i am well hung in the tree and when i am on the ground or in the truck or in line at dunkin's getting a coffee. more or less just well hung all around. lol


should of been called TallTails tree circus.


----------



## oldirty

(WLL) said:


> must be a cape thang



the tip of the cape is home of provincetown. lol


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> the tip of the cape is home of provincetown. lol



That is truely funny.


----------



## oldirty

(WLL) said:


> should of been called TallTails tree circus.



tall tails.....i like it.

mike was a good enough guy but he took the wrong peoples word on things.

like listening to a 23 yr old on how to set up jobs and how to "get er done". 

one quote i like from one of the young guys there was " i like working with the birch because it is a softer wood and wont do any damage when you dump the wood onto the roof" 

i laughed when he said that as he was coming down the wrong side of a leaner that was over the house.


----------



## TKO-KID

how about some reviews on yellow book ad http://www.yellowbook.com/profile/nosak-tree-service_1820912244.html?addressId=1


----------



## Nailsbeats

Nosak sure has some sweet equipment, I wonder what he pays.:monkey:


----------



## TKO-KID

found this quote from him 


He said he has a one-year contract with KOTV and that he'd like to see the show get picked up internationally.

"So far I have self-funded this, but I want it to be something that amplified Tulsa's position in this country," he said. "I want it to show that there are good, hardworking people in Oklahoma." LOL


----------



## thejdman04

TKO-KID said:


> how about some reviews on yellow book ad http://www.yellowbook.com/profile/nosak-tree-service_1820912244.html?addressId=1[/Q registerd voter discount?


----------



## (WLL)

i like his add. i sure hope none of yall members trash his add with any crap ass comments. imo if you got a problem send him an e-mail. the bashing should stay in here!!! why dont someone invite him to A/S?


----------



## (WLL)

we just had a treelady in the house


----------



## senechal

wow. He sure can't get enough of himself.


----------



## epicklein22

Where is Tree MD and 046???? I think they both work in the Tulsa area. I bet they have some stories and opinions on Nosak....


----------



## (WLL)

senechal said:


> wow. He sure can't get enough of himself.


:hmm3grin2orange: them's fightin words!!


----------



## TKO-KID

thejdman04 said:


> TKO-KID said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about some reviews on yellow book ad http://www.yellowbook.com/profile/nosak-tree-service_1820912244.html?addressId=1[/Q registerd voter discount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we got a good laugh on the registered voter discount.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigbrass1's

I see alot of green with envy here. I would bet most of ya bashing the guy cuase it aint you on TV? Though some of the work is alittle sloppy, They still doing a good job at wearing ppe, and making sure everyone gets home safe.


----------



## Toddppm

That's funny right there. I was trying to figure out what his motivation was for doing the show. Hopefully no customers would hire him after seeing that but he got this far with those people......
The only other reason I could see was to feed his enormous ego, I thought somebody sent him a link to the forum when we were watching his junk on the other thread? 
What do you think he would say when most other tree guys (his peers) see him as a joke and not the manyly tree pro he thinks he is? 

I bet he would say they're just jealous:spam: ahahahahahahhhaaaa


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

*Nosak Tree*

BigBrass1's...

Are you even watching the same show or was that sarcasm? A LITTLE sloppy? Doin a good job of wearing their ppe? The chick had leather chaps on dude. It's not a freakin Harley rodeo..it's a jobsite. If you're serious, you should just go work with them...I'm REALLY hoping you're just being sarcastic.

Aside from that... My favorite part was the intro..

"WE ARE EXTREME PROFESSIONALS.." loL! Lol! lol!

And then numbnutz fires up the saw and starts waving it around like Leatherface. 

Really...I don't know how on Earth this idiot got on TV or how he got all that equipment, but for me, it's just motivation. If that clueless, loudmouth MORON can do it, it's just a matter of time before this squirrel finds a nut too!
He's an embarrassment to the profession.


----------



## DK_stihl

*Ppe*



Bigbrass1's said:


> I see alot of green with envy here. I would bet most of ya bashing the guy cuase it aint you on TV? Though some of the work is alittle sloppy, They still doing a good job at wearing ppe, and making sure everyone gets home safe.



Yeah, they have hard hats, except for when Nosak is running the crane and he doesn't wear one (lead by example), or when NONE of the crew wears chaps! maybe one of his upcoming shows will have someone die because they sawed through their femoral artery (But I wouldn't wish that on his crew, no matter my opinion of them). But with the way they throw those saws around it would surprise me if someone got hurt!


----------



## tree MDS

Bigbrass1's said:


> I see alot of green with envy here. I would bet most of ya bashing the guy cuase it aint you on TV? Though some of the work is alittle sloppy, They still doing a good job at wearing ppe, and making sure everyone gets home safe.



Yeah, that is funny stuff. I wonder if you would think it was funny if YOU cut a huge top (per nosac's instruction) and instead of it going up like its supposed to, the crane flips up and the top comes down butt first right onto you smushing you like a little bug and smearing you along the trunk?? lol, lol, good stuff, yes indeed.


----------



## oldirty

i loved dudes chin hair though. kinda looks like a squirrel tail.


you see him hustlin' out the tree when that pick finally got off the stem? oooh boy was he heated. whats wrong with pickn that thing in 3? i mean all you are doing is burying the guys on the ground. it'll take the same amount of time dealing with that mess as making 3 pics.

straps busting off the hook....

using a 200t on the first cut when its clear you needed the bar length and saw size to get through the wood in a fast enough manner. those 200t are the tits but not for that cut.

just sucks that so many people are going to see this and think its the norm. thats what bums me out.


----------



## (WLL)

*here is how it should be done*

watch a few and see how its done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPAkmpMBcD0&feature=PlayList&p=5E56A8B914A50B19&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## oldirty

(WLL) said:


> watch a few and see how its done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPAkmpMBcD0&feature=PlayList&p=5E56A8B914A50B19&index=0&playnext=1



smooth operation on that vid. if the climber would cut right to the boom instead of those "snap" cuts it wouldve been even smoother.


----------



## tree MDS

(WLL) said:


> watch a few and see how its done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPAkmpMBcD0&feature=PlayList&p=5E56A8B914A50B19&index=0&playnext=1



Yeah, that dude's pretty damn sick dog WLL, the cat rescue vid is my fav, lol.

Oldirty, squirrel beard just bothered me, it was all I could look at while the dude was talking, lol.

Brass balled squirrel (or whatever), if you were being serious I appoligize - and stick around AS, you can learn some things. That is NOT how its done.


----------



## TreeBot

I used to see his infomercials on TV when I was working that storm in Tulsa, staying with TreeMD. The one with the bobcat wheely down the road.

Then one day I saw four of his guys working out of a rusty van. It was 9 or 10 in the morning and they were working on a busted up pin oak. One was roped in about 15 feet up and staring up at the tree like he didn't know what to do or how to do it. The other three were watching with the same looks on their faces. I drove back later around lunchtime, after cleaning up a few trees and the scene was the same. They had only cut a few branches all morning, and all of the stubs up high and out on the ends were still mangled.

That was probably the "B" crew, rofl.

I don't think he was spiking it at least.


----------



## capetrees

tree MDS said:


> Hey cape, just curious why "well hung" part caught yer eye so much? lol.



Just thought it was kinda funny and the fact that he posted one time that he used to work with a couple of "studs" in his area and brags about his "machismo" being allegedly what it is yet was taken down by a babe.

Anyway, :smoking:


----------



## (WLL)

oldirty said:


> smooth operation on that vid. if the climber would cut right to the boom instead of those "snap" cuts it wouldve been even smoother.


hardly a snap there bud. that cut reduces pinching and i do it on most small upright cuts(with a crane). u should try it sometime.


----------



## oldirty

if it makes you feel better cape we are no longer together but she still calls for the stick every once in a while. at least she was impressed with my "wood working ability" enough to still wanna hang even though i am a "jerk".


lol


----------



## oldirty

(WLL) said:


> hardly a snap there bud. that cut reduces pinching and i do it on most small upright cuts(with a crane). u should try it sometime.



that why i put it in quotes. not a true snap cut i know. but no thanks bro. i'd rather cut directly to the boom so that when it gets picked up doesnt hop off the stem. smooth CO in those vids, ive seen his work. i actually try not to cut like that anymore as i have found going right to the boom is better. for me.


think of a clock face. put the choker at 6 with the boom tip at 12. on the small stuff i cut right to the boom. on big stuff i remove all the wood on the 3 o clock side by cutting with the saw from 3 to 9. then cut from 6 to 12 to set it free with no worries about saw pinch on the far side of the cut.

try that homey! lol


----------



## (WLL)

oldirty said:


> that why i put it in quotes. not a true snap cut i know. but no thanks bro. i'd rather cut directly to the boom so that when it gets picked up doesnt hop off the stem. smooth CO in those vids, ive seen his work. i actually try not to cut like that anymore as i have found going right to the boom is better. for me.
> 
> 
> think of a clock face. put the choker at 6 with the boom tip at 12. on the small stuff i cut right to the boom. on big stuff i remove all the wood on the 3 o clock side by cutting with the saw from 3 to 9. then cut from 6 to 12 to set it free with no worries about saw pinch on the far side of the cut.
> 
> try that homey! lol


i do all kinds of cuts ol'd,givin the right circumstance's i rather pick e'm than swing e'm brother


----------



## ropensaddle

oldirty said:


> that why i put it in quotes. not a true snap cut i know. but no thanks bro. i'd rather cut directly to the boom so that when it gets picked up doesnt hop off the stem. smooth CO in those vids, ive seen his work. i actually try not to cut like that anymore as i have found going right to the boom is better. for me.
> 
> 
> think of a clock face. put the choker at 6 with the boom tip at 12. on the small stuff i cut right to the boom. on big stuff i remove all the wood on the 3 o clock side by cutting with the saw from 3 to 9. then cut from 6 to 12 to set it free with no worries about saw pinch on the far side of the cut.
> 
> try that homey! lol



I cut from the choker side to the boom never pinched I adjust if the wind
is blowing the dust to me on the next lift. As long as you cut from the same
side you choked to and have a good operator it will be smooth and no bind.
I don't do pop cuts on crane work it is not necessary and time man time


----------



## NetreeLady

Just remember that this guy is protecting us from the "Most dangerous vegetation on the planet!".  

He's a butt-:monkey: .

If I were that female groundie, I'd be saying hello to his little friend.


----------



## ropensaddle

NetreeLady said:


> Just remember that this guy is protecting us from the "Most dangerous vegetation on the planet!".
> 
> He's a butt-:monkey: .
> 
> If I were that female groundie, I'd be saying hello to his little friend.



No that ain't right you mean with a saw:jawdrop::monkey:


----------



## Bigbrass1's

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, that is funny stuff. I wonder if you would think it was funny if YOU cut a huge top (per nosac's instruction) and instead of it going up like its supposed to, the crane flips up and the top comes down butt first right onto you smushing you like a little bug and smearing you along the trunk??



Well see that kind of stuff would not happen if I was in the tree. For one I'd do it my way. 2nd I do my best to educate/enlighten Mr Novac on some proper ways and straping. Last but not least, I doubt I would of had him even put the jib out on that tree on YT. I would of just worked it and used the crane to move the brush and wood out from where it could reach. I have to say though I'm only going on the you tube vids as I've not seen the show yet. I have my dvr set for the 22nd showing. I'm suprized I've not seen post about emailing TLC and acting like the tree police of the industry like another popular sites super men are doing. I find that comforting that guys here are a tad bit more professional, and don't really see this as a threat.


by the way the first post was sarcasm


----------



## Bigbrass1's

one wonders though dose he work like that always or is it living it up for the camera?


----------



## (WLL)

ropensaddle said:


> I cut from the choker side to the boom never pinched I adjust if the wind
> is blowing the dust to me on the next lift. As long as you cut from the same
> side you choked to and have a good operator it will be smooth and no bind.
> I don't do pop cuts on crane work it is not necessary and time man time


there is no pop cuts, only controled picks and marksman saw work another thing to go unnotced was he measured the wood and made no waste. hell im gonna call em money cuts dont forget if you are taking heavy pics and you start swinging wood u could increase the risk of losing/walking the crane.


----------



## ropensaddle

(WLL) said:


> there is no pop cuts, only controled picks and marksman saw work another thing to go unnotced was he measured the wood and made no waste. hell im gonna call em money cuts dont forget if you are taking heavy pics and you start swinging wood u could increase the risk of losing/walking the crane.



No swing just smooth ascent my fiend


----------



## (WLL)

Bigbrass1's said:


> one wonders though dose he work like that always or is it living it up for the camera?


its day in and day out, its not hard to tell he is a trained arborist with many good years under his belt. he is just that good


----------



## ropensaddle

(WLL) said:


> its day in and day out, its not hard to tell he is a trained arborist with many good years under his belt. he is just that good



:monkey: :love1::monkey:


----------



## (WLL)

ropensaddle said:


> No swing just smooth ascent my fiend


hay Mr.rope, how may deer stands does it take ta get a tree on the ground?:sword:


----------



## ropensaddle

(WLL) said:


> hay Mr.rope, how may deer stands does it take ta get a tree on the ground?:sword:



This one usually


----------



## brushbandit

Never mind Mr. Nasak has been commited to a Mental hospital from having the LMI alarm on the crane going off in his ear for three hours straight doing that Oak removal. He should just rip the computer out of the crane and paint over the load charts. It would help his mental wellbeing and make him feel better about what he is doing.


----------



## (WLL)

ropensaddle said:


> :monkey: :love1::monkey:


HAY MISTA ROPE,ANY MORE CHIPS LIKE THAT RUN OFF YOUR BOOZE HOLE IM'A, UM'A, Um, Ah..... Aww,chit:deadhorse:


----------



## ropensaddle

(WLL) said:


> HAY MISTA ROPE,ANY MORE CHIPS LIKE THAT RUN OFF YOUR BOOZE HOLE IM'A, UM'A, Um, Ah..... Aww,chit:deadhorse:



 have to have some long arms friend:monkey:


----------



## (WLL)

man, there are a lot of buzzzers and boyz from the big house hangin out


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

Bigbrass1's said:


> Well see that kind of stuff would not happen if I was in the tree. For one I'd do it my way. 2nd I do my best to educate/enlighten Mr Novac on some proper ways and straping. Last but not least, I doubt I would of had him even put the jib out on that tree on YT. I would of just worked it and used the crane to move the brush and wood out from where it could reach. I have to say though I'm only going on the you tube vids as I've not seen the show yet. I have my dvr set for the 22nd showing. I'm suprized I've not seen post about emailing TLC and acting like the tree police of the industry like another popular sites super men are doing. I find that comforting that guys here are a tad bit more professional, and don't really see this as a threat.
> 
> 
> by the way the first post was sarcasm



Thank God it was sarcasm! LOL! I can't tell you how relieved I am to hear those words! LOL!


----------



## Tim Krause

I don't like how he bragged about being so cool under pressure when the crane was ready to flip over backward. I hope he tells his customers to leave the area when he rolls up to take a tree down. How many of you guys have customers tell you about watching ax-men, then say those guys are crazy. Wonder what we'll be hearing for the next month about that saw 4 hire guy.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> there are a lot of buzzzers



<------ was banned. Was told I don't play well with others. Since some of my veiws didn't match theirs, seems it's ok to top trees by some of them.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

brushbandit said:


> Never mind Mr. Nasak has been commited to a Mental hospital from having the LMI alarm on the crane going off in his ear for three hours straight doing that Oak removal. He should just rip the computer out of the crane and paint over the load charts. It would help his mental wellbeing and make him feel better about what he is doing.



Being the EXTREME PROFESSIONAL that he is... he probably donated the load charts to Goodwill and auctioned off the load sensing system to buy more muffins and foul weather gear for his new employees.  Anyone else listen to his commentary on the lift afterward? It was pretty good stuff. 

I also love how having tons of heavy equipment entitles him and his crew to completely destroy any and every thing that happens to be in the way...fences, mailboxes, peoples yards and landscaping, driveways. I'm going to keep watching, just to see if they do anything that isn't a notch-n-drop or crane job. I wanna see them piece one out without the crane. Anyone wanna take bets on how THAT goes?


----------



## (WLL)

Bigbrass1's said:


> <------ was banned. Was told I don't play well with others. Since some of my veiws didn't match theirs, seems it's ok to top trees by some of them.


top trees:jawdrop:


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> Anyone wanna take bets on how THAT goes



maybe something like this http://www.kait8.com/Global/story.asp?S=9282108&nav=0jsh


----------



## limbwalker54

So I guess in Scranton he couldn't make it as a roofer so he decided to move to Tulsa and start fresh wrecking the tree care businesses in the area with "free firewood" and "efficient work" and "protecting you, your family, and children from the worlds deadliest vegitation.....trees".............


So what was the excuse when the roof leaked? Oh, i havent had a roof leak since, yesterday?


----------



## (WLL)

limbwalker54 said:


> So I guess in Scranton he couldn't make it as a roofer so he decided to move to Tulsa and start fresh wrecking the tree care businesses in the area with "free firewood" and "efficient work" and "protecting you, your family, and children from the worlds deadliest vegitation.....trees".............
> 
> 
> So what was the excuse when the roof leaked? Oh, i havent had a roof leak since, yesterday?


:agree2:the owner is a friggin crack!!


----------



## (WLL)

BigUglySquirrel said:


> Being the EXTREME PROFESSIONAL that he is... he probably donated the load charts to Goodwill and auctioned off the load sensing system to buy more muffins and foul weather gear for his new employees.  Anyone else listen to his commentary on the lift afterward? It was pretty good stuff.
> 
> I also love how having tons of heavy equipment entitles him and his crew to completely destroy any and every thing that happens to be in the way...fences, mailboxes, peoples yards and landscaping, driveways. I'm going to keep watching, just to see if they do anything that isn't a notch-n-drop or crane job. I wanna see them piece one out without the crane. Anyone wanna take bets on how THAT goes?


l'll bet the jerry rigger ate one too many samiches to walk threw the trees


----------



## TreeTopKid

BigUglySquirrel said:


> BigBrass1's...
> 
> Are you even watching the same show or was that sarcasm? A LITTLE sloppy? Doin a good job of wearing their ppe? The chick had leather chaps on dude. It's not a freakin Harley rodeo..it's a jobsite. If you're serious, you should just go work with them...I'm REALLY hoping you're just being sarcastic.
> 
> Aside from that... My favorite part was the intro..
> 
> "WE ARE EXTREME PROFESSIONALS.." loL! Lol! lol!
> 
> And then numbnutz fires up the saw and starts waving it around like Leatherface.
> 
> Really...I don't know how on Earth this idiot got on TV or how he got all that equipment, but for me, it's just motivation. If that clueless, loudmouth MORON can do it, it's just a matter of time before this squirrel finds a nut too!
> He's an embarrassment to the profession.



She had leather chaps on, and did you see her wrestling with that little saw as it kept on getting stuck? She was pulling and tugging very erratically. 

Don't feel bad about not being on TV because in case you haven't noticed you DO have to be a complete, and total MORON to get on a TV program called Saw for Hire.(Although his business will probably grow even more after this) Picture it Nosak global domination LOL!

To get on TV it's not what you know it's who you know. Some friends of mine in England were behind the formats of at least four DIY/House re-model shows you get over here. The pay is not as good as you may think, and it's not very rock n' roll either. I appeared on one of their programs when they had to clear someones yard on an early morning House renovation program, all I got paid was breakfast, and it cost me a whole day!


----------



## JeffL

I watched the 2 episodes last night.

What a bunch of morons. They make the rest of us that know what we're doing look like gods.


----------



## DirtyWorks

The whole crew and I watched the two episodes last night. At first I thought it was a commedy.  UNFKNBLVBL. Don't think he did one thing right. Hopefully his 15 min of fame is up! What an Idiot. There's one at every storm.


----------



## (WLL)

Bigbrass1's said:


> maybe something like this http://www.kait8.com/Global/story.asp?S=9282108&nav=0jsh


----------



## (WLL)

ihatevines said:


> Was watching some tree videos on yourtube today and came across this.
> Sawforhire.com They have up 13 episodes you can watch on the website.
> 
> Supposed to air on TLC tonight. Not that impressed with the way they work.
> Looks like it might reflex poorly on or industry. Just thought you guys might want to check it out.


i watched a few web vids a while back but missed the show. they don't have it on demand like the better channels do. as much crap that goes on on the show i still like ta watch that stuff. i like real tv,but i cant stand reality TV. that just plain out stinks


----------



## petersenj20

Those guys are fags. Just like OCC... will make like 1245 million dollars when the series is done.


----------



## Rftreeman

Bigbrass1's said:


> maybe something like this http://www.kait8.com/Global/story.asp?S=9282108&nav=0jsh


git-r-done!!!!!!!! wait, I done used that let's go with "hey ya'll, watch this"


----------



## (WLL)

Rftreeman said:


> git-r-done!!!!!!!! wait, I done used that let's go with "hey ya'll, watch this"


your just jealous cause he 's thinner than you BTW *rf* thats one hell of a prune job in your avatar


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> your just jealous cause he 's thinner than you


well hell yeah but I bet I could topple that crane right over on it's side and I'd holler GET-R-DONE as it went down.............


----------



## TreeTopKid

Nothing! Just keeping it on the top of the page this s--t is better than TV. Next week when Nosaks back on I'm gonna watch this thread instead.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

my new signature sums it up for me lol


----------



## rbtree

Bigbrass1's said:


> police of the industry like another popular sites super men are doing. I find that comforting that guys here are a tad bit more professional, and don't really see this as a threat.



And what is unprofessional about emailing TLC? I believe I posted my comments back on page one or so.......

Both the ISA and TCIA are well aware of this show. We'll see what they do about it.

Frankly, I will not be surprised either way...whether TLC pulls the show...or doesn't, maybe because they have a contract with Nosak.......


----------



## ClimbinArbor

as much of a crackpot as nosak is. i will probably be watching it, for the same reason i watched axmen, just see trees and tree work when im sitting on my butt at home lol


----------



## DK_stihl

*I agree*



ClimbinArbor said:


> as much of a crackpot as nosak is. i will probably be watching it, for the same reason i watched axmen, just see trees and tree work when im sitting on my butt at home lol



Yeah, if nothing else, just for the entertainment value....wait isn't that why it's on TV?


----------



## Sunrise Guy

ihatevines said:


> Was watching some tree videos on yourtube today and came across this.
> Sawforhire.com They have up 13 episodes you can watch on the website.
> 
> Supposed to air on TLC tonight. Not that impressed with the way they work.
> Looks like it might reflex poorly on or industry. Just thought you guys might want to check it out.



I thought that it would be pretty hard to find a show about tree workers who are even more stupid than those fellows on last year's Axe Men. I was wrong. The owner on Saw For Hire is obviously playing up to the camera and most of the scenes on the show were shot for "drama," but the overriding stench of the stupidity of the guy and his crew came stinking through my TV set to the point where I could only watch ten minutes without getting sick. This show will further cast our profession in a terrible light. At least with Axe Men most folks could see that those clowns were not urban arborists. With the saw show, the morons tearing up the neighborhood will certainly make homeowners wonder about all arborists working in their city. What a terrible show!


----------



## rbtree

*Tom D posted this elsewhere*

Through emails today I've heard rumors, nothing confirmed yet...

OSHA has been notified through proper procedures about his work.
ISA has a response to TLC and on their website.
Many people have written to Discovery channel...which has the potential of being used by marketing as a double negative. It is drawing interest which isn't measured in good or bad.

And Mom did some research and found this:

http://www.dolanmedia.com/view.cfm?recID=449906 

--------------------
Tom


----------



## Rftreeman

ya'll bunch of HATERS!!!!!!! I hate to think that I had nothing better to do then complain about Nosak the hack......


----------



## TreeTopKid

rbtree said:


> Through emails today I've heard rumors, nothing confirmed yet...
> 
> OSHA has been notified through proper procedures about his work.
> ISA has a response to TLC and on their website.
> Many people have written to Discovery channel...which has the potential of being used by marketing as a double negative. It is drawing interest which isn't measured in good or bad.
> 
> And Mom did some research and found this:
> 
> http://www.dolanmedia.com/view.cfm?recID=449906
> 
> --------------------
> Tom



Confirms my suspicions. Going global! Any warnings to my friends will just be hype! This could start a copy cat revolution. Seriously!


----------



## ClimbinArbor

TreeTopKid said:


> Confirms my suspicions. Going global! Any warnings to my friends will just be hype! This could start a copy cat revolution. Seriously!



EXACTLY!!!

this could very well put twice as many yahoos with chainsaws in trees than we allready have out there


----------



## clearance

JeffL said:


> I watched the 2 episodes last night.
> 
> What a bunch of morons. They make the rest of us that know what we're doing look like gods.



Yes. 

I stumbled across it clicking channels and sat there stunned for a while, then I was like WTF?......


----------



## DK_stihl

*Nosak*



clearance said:


> Yes.
> 
> I stumbled across it clicking channels and sat there stunned for a while, then I was like WTF?......



You should go down there and set him straight. That would make for a good episode!


----------



## Nailsbeats

Tim Krause said:


> I don't like how he bragged about being so cool under pressure when the crane was ready to flip over backward. I hope he tells his customers to leave the area when he rolls up to take a tree down. How many of you guys have customers tell you about watching ax-men, then say those guys are crazy. Wonder what we'll be hearing for the next month about that saw 4 hire guy.



Word. This summer my brother and I were side by side taking down some big Silver Maple leads over a garage when this neighbor comes out and says, "you guys are like the Axemen". I yelled down "they weren't that good for the record." Guy didn't know what to think.


----------



## TreeTopKid

ClimbinArbor said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> this could very well put twice as many yahoos with chainsaws in trees than we allready have out there



YUP! and there's already plenty where I live, some people will cut an 80ft Pine down for $250.(seriously!) Thank god there are customers that can see this is not good. If there weren't I'd have no removal work whatsoever.


----------



## capetrees

“It’s still got the Nosak raw flare,” Nosak said of the repackaged show. “It still has the Nosak personality. I’m a very unique individual, to say the least, so when you add in my personality and you add in the conflict resolution that we have in every episode, I believe we’ll have viewers sitting on their edge of the seats.”

What a flaming ahole. Does he even know how to spell "modest"? 

Another couple of questions I had while sitting through a couple online episodes;

why does he use a dump trailer with a SLEEPER cab with 400 gallon capacity fuel tanks? Does he haul cross country to get rid of his stuff? 

why does the entire warehouse of equipment have to show to each job? 

What does he pay these guys or even what does he charge people to remove these trees? I see some 6-8 guys on the job, all kinds of equipment and trailers and two days to remove one tree? Wheres the profit?

I won't watch the show. I could barely sit through three full episodes and glimpsed at a couple of others online and just couldn't take his BS anymore.


----------



## capetrees

ClimbinArbor said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> this could very well put twice as many yahoos with chainsaws in trees than we allready have out there



As a strong believer in Darwinism, everything eventually will work itself out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> Through emails today I've heard rumors, nothing confirmed yet...
> 
> OSHA has been notified through proper procedures about his work.
> ISA has a response to TLC and on their website.
> Many people have written to Discovery channel...which has the potential of being used by marketing as a double negative. It is drawing interest which isn't measured in good or bad.
> 
> And Mom did some research and found this:
> 
> http://www.dolanmedia.com/view.cfm?recID=449906




WTF I thought I left the Tree police site. Hey do you run to mommy when someone runs a bash add on crag's list also. Anyways go hold hands with the other police and have your celibration dance,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nn6l4PPOYQ&feature=related . I can't belive the way this feild is truning into a bunch of winniers. This guy will open doors for alot of us to show home owners just how tree work should be done. We can play off this whack and stack guy to incress prices.


----------



## TreeTopKid

capetrees said:


> As a strong believer in Darwinism, everything eventually will work itself out. :hmm3grin2orange:



Also TRUE! heehee Natural selection works like a dream!


----------



## tree MDS

TreeTopKid said:


> Also TRUE! heehee Natural selection works like a dream!



He will probably end up in a cheap hotel room with a needle sticking out of his neck in a few years - fear not!


----------



## Lumberjacked

Didnt read all the post but those vids.....WOW WOW WOW. It looks like all the trolls on the site got together and started a biz.


----------



## woodchux

I have not seen the show yet ...but two episodes are gonna re-play next thursday night.


----------



## TreeTopKid

tree MDS said:


> He will probably end up in a cheap hotel room with a needle sticking out of his neck in a few years - fear not!



Another reality show maybe?


----------



## TreeTopKid

Lumberjacked said:


> Didnt read all the post but those vids.....WOW WOW WOW. It looks like all the trolls on the site got together and started a biz.



This thread will be running for a while (at least for the next five episodes) plenty more reading yet!


----------



## thequietone

He's a joke. His company is a joke. Their PPE is a joke. The show is an utter joke.


----------



## prorover

*Nosak Raw*

I just seen an "urgent post" on the ISA website. The ISA says Nosak Raw will be showing on Discovery Channel soon. They r asking all professional arborists to protest this programming. Please all of U, email Discovery channel: "Nosak Raw" does not display the education, skill, or even the proper tools to be considered appropriate for educational programming.


----------



## (WLL)

prorover said:


> I just seen an "urgent post" on the ISA website. The ISA says Nosak Raw will be showing on Discovery Channel soon. They r asking all professional arborists to protest this programming. Please all of U, email Discovery channel: "Nosak Raw" does not display the education, skill, or even the proper tools to be considered appropriate for educational programming.


O.M.F.G!!:jawdrop: :taped:...........................................im not a bit surprised.


----------



## Rftreeman

prorover said:


> I just seen an "urgent post" on the ISA website. The ISA says Nosak Raw will be showing on Discovery Channel soon. They r asking all professional arborists to protest this programming. Please all of U, email Discovery channel: "Nosak Raw" does not display the education, skill, or even the proper tools to be considered appropriate for educational programming.


but it's not an educational program, they tell you DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME............


----------



## Nailsbeats

I watched a few episodes and Nosak makes a decent show. He makes it as exciting as possible with all the wheelies (Bobcats and crane), dropping a tree on a car, and shockloading the piss out of the crane. 

That said the show would be twice as good if things were done efficiently by competent people. One thing is obvious, the guy has money. 

I don't care either way, it's not my show and he can do what he wants.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> I just seen an "urgent post" on the ISA website. The ISA says Nosak Raw will be showing on Discovery Channel soon. They r asking all professional arborists to protest this programming. Please all of U, email Discovery channel: "Nosak Raw" does not display the education, skill, or even the proper tools to be considered appropriate for educational programming.



could all the envious winners please get on the bus and leave. 

Before all you winny certed guys jump down my throught. Somebody please put up there own money and make a true reality show about a professional tree company.I dont agree with most of this guys un safe practices or the whole shock value he is trying to produce.I look at this and ask myself is it possible for me to overload a Crane,yeah, has it happened yet? Yup once or twice. Have we ever had something go south on one of our jobs,yeah we've screwed up a few times through the years(lucky a camera wasnt around). Have we ever violated OSHA or ANSI, I have to admit yes(i probably broke em all if you go back over a 23+ year career) and I know the rules (lucky a camera wasnt around). It took me a while to progress, 23+ years and I still brake rules and screw up sometimes. Do I try to do it as habit? No. I try to set a good example and follow safe work pratices but occasionally I may forget or deviate because I think another way is safer. Or I just might have to get a job done by myself once in blue moon(im pretty sure thats against ohsa). I guess I havent forget where I came from. There was a time when I thought I knew it all and was Gods gift to tree climbing. Wait I still belive that. The guys I train start out with the best equipment and training and dont have to follow my journey(probably like alot of you young guys on here). But I wasnt that fortunate so I guess I feel in debted to treat others the way I want to be treated. Maybe Nosak just doesnt know any better,dude was a roofer who saw some potential to make money cutting trees. I run into guys like that all the time aroung here and try to share some of my knowledge. It really makes an impression on the "comp" when you try help them progress. When you start a tree company the state doesnt hand you a packet with ansi, osha and a footlocking prussik(at least not here)nor do you get it by osmosis. You have to learn it on your own cause most of your comp doesnt stop and hand out tidbits. Usaully a another person has to make an effort to help you. Nosak funding this whole reality show project with 200,000.00 of his money. Before I put others down or during I have tendency for self examination and to see where I stand-Try It sometime. 

I have to admit that these where pretty much someone eles words I changed some lines, but it carries my feels all the way.

As for mailing and crying to TLC and Discovery. Why? The guy must have great self promotion skills and I for one wont hold his show against him. I've seen guys on these type of forums do far worse work than what he's doing. 

I will though use it to my full power of selling my work, like saying if you think he's good mama wait till you see us work.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

this thread is going to turn into a free fire zone soon lol


----------



## capetrees

I always get a headache reading bigbrass1s posts


----------



## (WLL)

Bigbrass1's said:


> could all the envious winners please get on the bus and leave.
> 
> Before all you winny certed guys jump down my throught. Somebody please put up there own money and make a true reality show about a professional tree company.I dont agree with most of this guys un safe practices or the whole shock value he is trying to produce.I look at this and ask myself is it possible for me to overload a Crane,yeah, has it happened yet? Yup once or twice. Have we ever had something go south on one of our jobs,yeah we've screwed up a few times through the years(lucky a camera wasnt around). Have we ever violated OSHA or ANSI, I have to admit yes(i probably broke em all if you go back over a 23+ year career) and I know the rules (lucky a camera wasnt around). It took me a while to progress, 23+ years and I still brake rules and screw up sometimes. Do I try to do it as habit? No. I try to set a good example and follow safe work pratices but occasionally I may forget or deviate because I think another way is safer. Or I just might have to get a job done by myself once in blue moon(im pretty sure thats against ohsa). I guess I havent forget where I came from. There was a time when I thought I knew it all and was Gods gift to tree climbing. Wait I still belive that. The guys I train start out with the best equipment and training and dont have to follow my journey(probably like alot of you young guys on here). But I wasnt that fortunate so I guess I feel in debted to treat others the way I want to be treated. Maybe Nosak just doesnt know any better,dude was a roofer who saw some potential to make money cutting trees. I run into guys like that all the time aroung here and try to share some of my knowledge. It really makes an impression on the "comp" when you try help them progress. When you start a tree company the state doesnt hand you a packet with ansi, osha and a footlocking prussik(at least not here)nor do you get it by osmosis. You have to learn it on your own cause most of your comp doesnt stop and hand out tidbits. Usaully a another person has to make an effort to help you. Nosak funding this whole reality show project with 200,000.00 of his money. Before I put others down or during I have tendency for self examination and to see where I stand-Try It sometime.
> 
> I have to admit that these where pretty much someone eles words I changed some lines, but it carries my feels all the way.
> 
> As for mailing and crying to TLC and Discovery. Why? The guy must have great self promotion skills and I for one wont hold his show against him. I've seen guys on these type of forums do far worse work than what he's doing.
> 
> I will though use it to my full power of selling my work, like saying if you think he's good mama wait till you see us work.


:agree2: with most of the above post


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

Bigbrass1's said:


> could all the envious winners please get on the bus and leave.
> 
> Before all you winny certed guys jump down my throught. Somebody please put up there own money and make a true reality show about a professional tree company.I dont agree with most of this guys un safe practices or the whole shock value he is trying to produce.I look at this and ask myself is it possible for me to overload a Crane,yeah, has it happened yet? Yup once or twice. Have we ever had something go south on one of our jobs,yeah we've screwed up a few times through the years(lucky a camera wasnt around). Have we ever violated OSHA or ANSI, I have to admit yes(i probably broke em all if you go back over a 23+ year career) and I know the rules (lucky a camera wasnt around). It took me a while to progress, 23+ years and I still brake rules and screw up sometimes. Do I try to do it as habit? No. I try to set a good example and follow safe work pratices but occasionally I may forget or deviate because I think another way is safer. Or I just might have to get a job done by myself once in blue moon(im pretty sure thats against ohsa). I guess I havent forget where I came from. There was a time when I thought I knew it all and was Gods gift to tree climbing. Wait I still belive that. The guys I train start out with the best equipment and training and dont have to follow my journey(probably like alot of you young guys on here). But I wasnt that fortunate so I guess I feel in debted to treat others the way I want to be treated. Maybe Nosak just doesnt know any better,dude was a roofer who saw some potential to make money cutting trees. I run into guys like that all the time aroung here and try to share some of my knowledge. It really makes an impression on the "comp" when you try help them progress. When you start a tree company the state doesnt hand you a packet with ansi, osha and a footlocking prussik(at least not here)nor do you get it by osmosis. You have to learn it on your own cause most of your comp doesnt stop and hand out tidbits. Usaully a another person has to make an effort to help you. Nosak funding this whole reality show project with 200,000.00 of his money. Before I put others down or during I have tendency for self examination and to see where I stand-Try It sometime.
> 
> I have to admit that these where pretty much someone eles words I changed some lines, but it carries my feels all the way.
> 
> As for mailing and crying to TLC and Discovery. Why? The guy must have great self promotion skills and I for one wont hold his show against him. I've seen guys on these type of forums do far worse work than what he's doing.
> 
> I will though use it to my full power of selling my work, like saying if you think he's good mama wait till you see us work.



BB1--

You know what? I just sat here for 15 minutes typing out a response to your...whatever you call that gibberish...and it dawned on me. It doesn't matter. I don't think you'd get the point anyway.


----------



## thequietone

Bigbrass...


It's "whiney" and "throat".


----------



## (WLL)

this is a frigging soap opera, its American TV people!!! let the show go on.


----------



## capetrees

BigUglySquirrel said:


> BB1--
> 
> You know what? I just sat here for 15 minutes typing out a response to your...whatever you call that gibberish...and it dawned on me. It doesn't matter. I don't think you'd get the point anyway.



+1


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> this is a frigging soap opera, its American TV people!!! let the show go on.


:agree2:


----------



## (WLL)

capetrees said:


> +1


-1, idont think u get the point ethier


----------



## (WLL)

:Eye: think a few people in here followed BB1 :monkey:


----------



## (WLL)

(WLL) said:


> :Eye: think a few people in here followed BB1 :monkey:


am i way off base here or what?


----------



## Bigbrass1's

thequietone said:


> Bigbrass...
> 
> 
> It's "whiney" and "throat".



sorry. I aint the type to write it in word to spell check, and see if it's propper grammar. But I'll try harder to check my speeling


----------



## Big Snuce

Paul Nosak for president! I like the equipment ramrod showing.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> and it dawned on me. It doesn't matter. I don't think you'd get the point anyway.



Please elaborate. Feel free to pm if you feel it'd start a bicker. It's this same styrotype that makes most CA's look foolish. In your eyes I'm a big dumb smuck cuase I aint on the ban wagon to totally remove this guy from the lime light.


----------



## prorover

Bigbrass1's said:


> could all the envious winners please get on the bus and leave.
> 
> Before all you winny certed guys jump down my throught. Somebody please put up there own money and make a true reality show about a professional tree company.I dont agree with most of this guys un safe practices or the whole shock value he is trying to produce.I look at this and ask myself is it possible for me to overload a Crane,yeah, has it happened yet? Yup once or twice. Have we ever had something go south on one of our jobs,yeah we've screwed up a few times through the years(lucky a camera wasnt around). Have we ever violated OSHA or ANSI, I have to admit yes(i probably broke em all if you go back over a 23+ year career) and I know the rules (lucky a camera wasnt around). It took me a while to progress, 23+ years and I still brake rules and screw up sometimes. Do I try to do it as habit? No. I try to set a good example and follow safe work pratices but occasionally I may forget or deviate because I think another way is safer. Or I just might have to get a job done by myself once in blue moon(im pretty sure thats against ohsa). I guess I havent forget where I came from. There was a time when I thought I knew it all and was Gods gift to tree climbing. Wait I still belive that. The guys I train start out with the best equipment and training and dont have to follow my journey(probably like alot of you young guys on here). But I wasnt that fortunate so I guess I feel in debted to treat others the way I want to be treated. Maybe Nosak just doesnt know any better,dude was a roofer who saw some potential to make money cutting trees. I run into guys like that all the time aroung here and try to share some of my knowledge. It really makes an impression on the "comp" when you try help them progress. When you start a tree company the state doesnt hand you a packet with ansi, osha and a footlocking prussik(at least not here)nor do you get it by osmosis. You have to learn it on your own cause most of your comp doesnt stop and hand out tidbits. Usaully a another person has to make an effort to help you. Nosak funding this whole reality show project with 200,000.00 of his money. Before I put others down or during I have tendency for self examination and to see where I stand-Try It sometime.
> 
> I have to admit that these where pretty much someone eles words I changed some lines, but it carries my feels all the way.
> 
> As for mailing and crying to TLC and Discovery. Why? The guy must have great self promotion skills and I for one wont hold his show against him. I've seen guys on these type of forums do far worse work than what he's doing.
> 
> I will though use it to my full power of selling my work, like saying if you think he's good mama wait till you see us work.



ok big brass!! in case u didn't know, this is "arboristsite.com" May I direct u to "treehack4money.net"


----------



## capetrees

Nosak is an idiot. Period. Like the show or not, TV entertainment or not, he's an idiot and it's my strong feeling BB1 and WLL are too. opcorn:


----------



## thequietone

Bigbrass1's said:


> sorry. I aint the type to write it in word to spell check, and see if it's propper grammar. But I'll try harder to check my speeling



The wonderful thing about literacy is that when you have it, you don't need spell-checkers.


----------



## (WLL)

i wana wach some :censored: blood, destruction and death thats what makes tv cool. after that they should make another show on cops where osha runs in and takes em down imo the arbor cops are just like protesters, let osha do there job and stop  about how much safer it could be if it was your show. this is AMERICA!! if you want a TV show than go buy one, if you want a tree service than go buy one


----------



## prorover

*nosak raw*

i'll be honest. i don't give a rats ass about nosak. i don't even own a television anymore. i browse the internet for information. but my late night entertainment for TV was swapped for a Jotul woodstove and a copper Tabby by the name of "Rock Star". I won't be watching "saw for hire". I get enough excitement. Maybe Nosak has money. But I've got money too.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> he's an idiot and it's my strong feeling BB1 and WLL are too.



LMAO yes you have me pegged, please before I roll to the RI show this year, introduce yourself to me so I can present my big dumb red neck to you.


----------



## capetrees

Ah yes, the jealousy twist. The apparent reason we're complaining is becasue we want to be Nosak and can't understand why nobody has called us yet, right? 

You got it pal, right on the ball.:monkey:


----------



## thequietone

No worries, Cape... I know you've got your poop togther.  

Going to Maine this year?


----------



## (WLL)

imo a good certified successful arborist would not sell out to a :censored: dumb TV show anyway.


----------



## clearance

I remember being called a hack and worse on this site before. Thats ok, I don't dislike Mr. Nosak, he has the same thing going as Dog the Bounty Hunter. Niether of them are evil. Dog never has it out with a tough guy on his own, its usually 90lb. meth heads, when he has a bunch of help. Mr.Nosak talks to the public, who are mostly ignorant about treework, convinced of his own greatness I guess. Whatever, let it go, live and let live.


----------



## TreePointer

Nosak gets credit having the vision and drive to create a show that a network will buy. That doesn't necessarily mean that he's a credit to the industry or won't be harmful to responsible professionals who get a black eye because of his antics.


----------



## capetrees

thequietone said:


> No worries, Cape... I know you've got your poop togther.
> 
> Going to Maine this year?



 :monkey:


----------



## thequietone

capetrees said:


>



New England Forest Products Expo


----------



## thequietone

TreeCo said:


> It's reality TV and entertainment.



Hopefully, even the dumbest Joe 6-pack will see it as just that.

Fortunately, even my non-tree-guy friends realize he's a fool.


----------



## (WLL)

*wreckless hackers beware*

"t/s" says, osha is cracking down


----------



## Marquis

*Expo?*

Where and when is the expo, can't believe I missed hearing about it, or saw it advertised and thought it was too far....


----------



## capetrees

Did I see it for April 3-4 in Watkins Maine? Is that the show being refered to? Or is it the one May 1-2 in Bangor, ME?

Heres a link for Hud-Son and the shows they will be at this year. Scroll down to find the NE Forest Products Expo. It's all I could find.

http://www.hud-son.com/ShowSchedule.html


----------



## thequietone

http://nefpexpo.net/

Bangor.


----------



## Grace Tree

TreeCo said:


> I don't have a problem with the show and I don't think it gives the industry a black eye. It's reality TV and entertainment.
> 
> My money says the people and orgs reporting the show to OSHA are drawing OSHA's attention our industry more than the show does.
> 
> I also would bet that all of the feedback from the arb industry that TLC is getting is only making the show a sure sell. In other words, backfiring.



Other than cringing when I watch it I don't have a problem with it either. Last year several of my clients asked about Axmen and they knew the difference between real life an reality TV. A couple years ago a young woman came up and hugged me when I finished a job. She wanted to thank me for being so careful. She told me that all the tradesmen she has come and work seem to break something. I obviously don't hire arborists but I do hire other trades and I see a big decline in the work ethic of almost all of them. Maybe these Nosack lunkheads aren't that far from reality. I'll stand on my words and actions and let the rest tend to their own business.
Phil


----------



## TreeTopKid

:angel:


----------



## Rftreeman

I wonder how many of the ones complaining are youtube stars that are just mad because TLC wouldn't give them the time of day........HATERS!!!


----------



## tree MDS

Rftreeman said:


> I wonder how many of the ones complaining are youtube stars that are just mad because TLC wouldn't give them the time of day........HATERS!!!



Whats up with all those stubs in your avatar anyways??


----------



## Rftreeman

tree MDS said:


> Whats up with all those stubs in your avatar anyways??


what, you mean you don't recognize a Carolina top job..........


----------



## tree MDS

Rftreeman said:


> what, you mean you don't recognize a Carolina top job..........



No, would you care to define that?? lol


----------



## Rftreeman

tree MDS said:


> No, would you care to define that?? lol



Carolina top job is when you extend your arm out while keeping the elbow tucked in and you reach as far as you can and cut the limb off and leave the stub to resprout........this only works in the Carolinas.


----------



## tree MDS

Rftreeman said:


> Carolina top job is when you extend your arm out while keeping the elbow tucked in and you reach as far as you can and cut the limb off and leave the stub to resprout........this only works in the Carolinas.



Oh, I see. Thanks for the clarification, lol.


----------



## Rftreeman

tree MDS said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks for the clarification, lol.


man you should see that tree now........


----------



## thequietone

I'll bet it looks beautiful. :monkey:


----------



## Rftreeman

thequietone said:


> I'll bet it looks beautiful. :monkey:



lol..........that tree is gone, stump and all, the stubs (all 3 or 4 of them) are there because I had a rope hanging there, now, that clears up the STUB mystery..........


----------



## (WLL)

Rftreeman said:


> Carolina top job is when you extend your arm out while keeping the elbow tucked in and you reach as far as you can and cut the limb off and leave the stub to resprout........this only works in the Carolinas.


lmao, heavy injections of superthrive realy puts the icing on the cake fer them Carolina crown resto's :monkey:


----------



## ClimbinArbor

careful now guys. nosak could happen upon this page. then it will b e called an oklahoma tree job, and i just cant abide by that lol


----------



## (WLL)

tree MDS said:


> Whats up with all those stubs in your avatar anyways??


:monkey: and :Eye: was thinkin those was laterals:fart:


----------



## tree MDS

(WLL) said:


> lmao, heavy injections of superthrive realy puts the icing on the cake fer them Carolina crown resto's :monkey:



Thats pretty funny. I used to enjoy watching the hatracks "green up" down in FL, kind of like a big Chia Pet, lol. I had the Scooby Due Chia, that thing was pretty cool...till it got all moldy and we had to toss it. 

Now we're waay of topic, Nosac who?? lol

BTW, the worst thing about watching that show?? My name's Paul and I cut trees. That horrid song was in my head all the next morning! grrr..


----------



## ClimbinArbor

sweet we can start calling mds nosak lmao


----------



## TKO-KID

tree MDS said:


> Thats pretty funny. I used to enjoy watching the hatracks "green up" down in FL, kind of like a big Chia Pet, lol. I had the Scooby Due Chia, that thing was pretty cool...till it got all moldy and we had to toss it.
> 
> Now we're waay of topic, Nosac who?? lol
> 
> BTW, the worst thing about watching that show?? My name's Paul and I cut trees. That horrid song was in my head all the next morning! grrr..



speking of chia pets anyone getting the obama chia pet?

Lol it is real by the way their was a commercial for it the other day.

Sorry for straying even further from the subject but MDS brung up the Chia


----------



## (WLL)

when you extend your arm and more than 6 elbonies protrude from the tucked position you might be from Greensboro:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## M.D. Vaden

tree MDS said:


> Forget the black eye, I think arboriculture has got a concussion this morning.
> 
> That nosac dude is some piece of works, I've never seen such reckless disregard for human life - truely sad.
> 
> How that guy hasnt gotten anyone killed YET is amazing. Way too many idiots running aroun with cranes these days. I'm almost sick of treework after watching that crap.
> 
> That dude needs some punishment...I'd say a public ball smashing would just about do the trick.



"Black eye"

Did someone say black eye again ...


----------



## tree MDS

ClimbinArbor said:


> sweet we can start calling mds nosak lmao



No! But that was pretty funny.

Tko, Scooby looked like he had an afro, which was one of the funnier things about that thing. Too bad it got all moldy. Those chia makers will probably get rich of those things all over again, lol, "change we need" lol.

I want one.


----------



## tree MDS

*Chia Head Obama*

Maybe I could make it my avatar.  

I googled it, good likeness...


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> when you extend your arm and more than 6 elbonies protrude from the tucked position you might be from Greensboro:hmm3grin2orange:


now you gonna make me take down my location....


----------



## Rftreeman

I got to get me one of them obama heads..........


----------



## 385XP

I saw the show on thursday night and i was not impreased at all . they should call the show tards for hire.


----------



## thequietone

Rftreeman said:


> I got to get me one of them obama heads..........



I'd rather have the real thing. 






 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## squad143

Have not seen the show yet, but saw some of this guys "stuff" on youtube. It's obvious (to us) where his flaws are, no questions about that. The networks only care about one thing....Ratings. 

Obviously the network execs. saw this "entertaining character" and figured that the viewing public would watch the show. Guess they were right, were watching it. Hopefully the rest of the viewing public will take it for what it is, bad entertainment, and change the channel.


----------



## tree MDS

squad143 said:


> Have not seen the show yet, but saw some of this guys "stuff" on youtube. It's obvious (to us) where his flaws are, no questions about that. The networks only care about one thing....Ratings.
> 
> Obviously the network execs. saw this "entertaining character" and figured that the viewing public would watch the show. Guess they were right, were watching it. Hopefully the rest of the viewing public will take it for what it is, bad entertainment, and change the channel.



Its probably not bad entertainment... if yer not a tree service and dont have to think about the image Nosac is putting out there for the general public from our perspective. They'll think we're all like that sac of dog feces! That's just the way the general population thinks. Now it'll be, treeguy? So are you like that nosack guy?? man he's nuts!! What a crew!!

It'll be like hearing about Richard Craft every time we roll up and start the chipper! Man that gets FN tiring! So he chipped his old lady and it was in CT! it was like how long ago?? Do I have to hear about it the rest of my life??Wasnt even a real chipper, friggin d.r. wanna be rented. 

I sure hope it doesnt get that far. Paul Bunyan and nosack synonymous with treework to the general public! Imagine that! lol.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> Now it'll be, treeguy? So are you like that nosack guy?? man he's nuts!! What a crew!!



oo come on now I doubt all our customers will be asking if we are like Nosack. Besides you prob don't even own a crane, tractor trailer, and full size bobcat.


http://www.cctreeexperts.com/


----------



## (WLL)

Bigbrass1's said:


> oo come on now I doubt all our customers will be asking if we are like Nosack. Besides you prob don't even own a crane, tractor trailer, and full size bobcat.
> 
> 
> http://www.cctreeexperts.com/


damn bb1, thats one hellofa nice fleet Do you own the co or just work fer them?


----------



## Bigbrass1's

I wish it was mine. No I work for Him and 3 other guys. I contract, CC is my main guy though I give him 2-3 days aweek. Then fill the rest of the week with the other 2.


----------



## SLlandscape

I watched the show the other day. Was not impressed at all, watched it for about 5 minutes then right on cue my FD pager went off. Good thing to because there was nothing else on tv.


----------



## capetrees

385XP said:


> I saw the show on thursday night and i was not impreased at all . they should call the show tards for hire.



:agree2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

Bigbrass1's said:


> oo come on now I doubt all our customers will be asking if we are like Nosack. Besides you prob don't even own a crane, tractor trailer, and full size bobcat.
> 
> 
> http://www.cctreeexperts.com/



No I dont own a crane. I dont plan on ever owning one either. I just rent one if needed. Cranes are overated imo, I like the climber v.s. tree method myself, thats where the real art of treework comes into play.

What kind of equipment do you have??


----------



## Bigbrass1's

uuummmmm click the link


----------



## tree MDS

Bigbrass1's said:


> uuummmmm click the link



So your point is?? you work for a guy with alot of equipment!! ...thats what yer getting at?? I got my own equipment, and dont need anyone else's to help lend litigitimacy to me buddy. 

What's your point again??


----------



## thequietone

I have my own web site, and I'm a published author.

WTBFD?


----------



## Bigbrass1's

The point, you missed completely. Your customers are not going to relate YOU to Nosak. We, as a company, do not fear Nosack's little show at all. Fact we found it to be amussing. "fully expierienced master tree climber" wow I didn't realize we have such a thing now in the tree industry. Did the ISA or TCIA come out with a new patch class? Is that like a Black Belt? I mean are ya like a ninja tree guy? Master tree MDS


----------



## capetrees

opcorn:


----------



## oldirty

Bigbrass1's said:


> Is that like a Black Belt? I mean are ya like a ninja tree guy? Master tree MDS



master daddy sir to you bb1.

lol


----------



## tree MDS

Bigbrass1's said:


> The point, you missed completely. Your customers are not going to relate YOU to Nosak. We, as a company, do not fear Nosack's little show at all. Fact we found it to be amussing. "fully expierienced master tree climber" wow I didn't realize we have such a thing now in the tree industry. Did the ISA or TCIA come out with a new patch class? Is that like a Black Belt? I mean are ya like a ninja tree guy? Master tree MDS



Yeah, pretty much! lol

They call it the "Grand Master Patch" in fact!


----------



## tree MDS

oldirty said:


> master daddy sir to you bb1.
> 
> lol



thats what I meant oldirty!

Lol.


----------



## John464

TreeCo said:


> With any luck we will draw OSHA's attention to our industry four or five fold! Hopefully more?
> 
> I've been through a voluntary OSHA inspection. I signed up for it at a chain saw course I took. It was quite educational to say the least. Their biggest concern was the type of gas can we used to fill the saws.
> 
> The guys they sent out knew next to nothing about our industry. Didn't know a bull rope from a climbing rope!
> 
> We want increased attention from these guys?
> I don't think SO!
> 
> All good tree people know Nosak is a joke. All of this bringing him to OSHA's attention is nothing but shooting ourselves in the foot!




well said. It's definitely winter. Too many people getting upset with nothing better to do.

Yes the guy is careless, wreckless, and needs a lesson on proper tree care, but thats his business. If he wants to run his business this way and add some drama for TV thats fine with me. It's TV! 

If my customers saw this show, they would see how much safer and efficient we are than a company who has their own TV show. I see this show as a plus for companies like mine to stand out and shine. 

Calling OSHA, great way to draw attention to tree care. OSHA ever show up on your jobsite un announced? I can assure you it will bring you more stress than this silly show.


Get a life, or better yet, go sell some work so you can focus on YOUR part of tree care. Thats what means the most!


----------



## woodchux

The show is playing on tlc now....


----------



## TreeTopKid

woodchux said:


> The show is playing on tlc now....



Don't tell me he hasn't broken a roof since July either!! LMAO


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Now they cut a log and started to lift with the crane, when he paused because he had a phone call. 

Now he set a log on a roof.....


----------



## Rftreeman

man I love this show.............


----------



## sawinredneck

I'm speachless, other than I put $20 on the climber!


----------



## TreeTopKid

This is the roof special!
opcorn:


----------



## Rookie1

I just turned it on a little bit ago and have the first impression that that dude is a big Ahole and I dont think ill be watching this much. What a joke.


----------



## thequietone

Haven't even bothered to tune in, and I bet I can tell you every stupid thing he does.

And Dan doesn't think this guy should have OSHA up his brown ring?


----------



## woodchux

somebody is gonna get run over by that bobcat..."pulling wheelies to save tread on the front tires"


----------



## tomtrees58

sawinredneck said:


> I'm speachless, other than I put $20 on the climber!



+1 tom treesopcorn:


----------



## Mikecutstrees

I was amazed that he could get a bobcat up on one wheel. Guess he was saving the other three. I wonder how many bobcats he has tipped over?He needs to take crane rigging 101 too........ Mike


----------



## xxl

i got a idea why dont he give the pros the stihl because they know how to run them and he takes all the wildthings and what ever orther discount saw is out there. I agree with all of you this guy is a mess. This is what the jerry springer show would be if it focused on tree work or aleast it sounds like one with all the censored beeps

Hey if Michelle is not attached she can come work for me i dont need jelious bfs of husbands to worry about. On my jobs we dont yell at all so she will have a much more plesant day with me. LOLOLO:greenchainsaw:


----------



## (WLL)

i am speechless!! :jawdrop:


----------



## John464

In both the picks . The one that lifted the roof and the other that swung back at the climber that was on the roof. The communication was there that there was a good chance for mishap to occur, but instead Paul took the chance. Boom was not over center and the climber was told to cut it anyhow. The one that lifted the roof was easily preventable by climbing up 10ft or so.

The main problem I'm seeing is that Paul doesnt know enough about the crane and likes to take chances with it to try and speed production. The main climber and the one with the beard may actually be good workers if they aren't instructed to go too big or fast. Under the right management with those toys it could be a nice company. Paul should stay in the office.


----------



## AOD

The one with the big hackberry is on now. 

Holy god, Paul is a complete dumbass. If I worked for him I would be going out of my way to piss him off, including running my Huskies :rockin:

Wheres Dwayne and Melvin from Ax Men when they are needed. 

I may not be a "pro" but whenever I do a job, any kind of job, I show up, get it done in a timely manner and without drama. 

What a freaking tool.


----------



## tree md

epicklein22 said:


> Where is Tree MD and 046???? I think they both work in the Tulsa area. I bet they have some stories and opinions on Nosak....



Yes, I own a tree service in Tulsa and have worked with 046 as well as a few others from this site. All I have worked with from this site are true professionals. I'm not big on badmouthing the competition but I think this guys actions and work speak for itself.

Just to be clear, this guy is not from Tulsa, he is from PA and from what I have gathered made his money in the roofing and tile industry. It goes without saying that I feel humiliated when I see the footage that I can not watch for more than 5 minutes without cringing and turning the channel. 

This guy is not a representative of my profession or my community. We have some really good tree professionals here. They are the unsung tree men that do it day in and day out to put food on the table for their families. I guess TLC would not be interested in seeing the real tree professionals in action as there is not much property damage or drama.

My comments on this can be viewed here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=86417


----------



## AOD

Wow, just wow. 

Paul is officially the douche of the millennium.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Here is some reading about mister Nosak. Seems he started out funding and producing his own show locally. Then I'm assuming it got picked up by TLC and went national....  

http://www.tulsaworld.com/spot/article.aspx?articleID=20080208_8_D6_spanc81036


----------



## AOD

Why does he take his trees down in such huge chunks? If they're so hazardous to lift over houses and things wouldn't it make more sense to cut them to more of a manageable size? Is he just in a hurry? To me it would be better to do a job slower and safer than in a hurry and breaking stuff.


----------



## epicklein22

tree md said:


> Yes, I own a tree service in Tulsa and have worked with 046 as well as a few others from this site. All I have worked with from this site are true professionals. I'm not big on badmouthing the competition but I think this guys actions and work speak for itself.
> 
> Just to be clear, this guy is not from Tulsa, he is from PA and from what I have gathered made his money in the roofing and tile industry. It goes without saying that I feel humiliated when I see the footage that I can not watch for more than 5 minutes without cringing and turning the channel.
> 
> This guy is not a representative of my profession or my community. We have some really good tree professionals here. They are the unsung tree men that do it day in and day out to put food on the table for their families. I guess TLC would not be interested in seeing the real tree professionals in action as there is not much property damage or drama.
> 
> My comments on this can be viewed here:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=86417



Thanks. Definitely not wanting to hear a bash fest from you. I just want to know if this is what really happens at this company all the time? I just want to believe this is mostly made up for TV. I find it hard to believe this is a true representation of this company. They do everything wrong. How can you stay in business if the job is done half-a$$ every time? I can't understand how they get big jobs and have a what seems to be a good reputation.


----------



## tree md

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Here is some reading about mister Nosak. Seems he started out funding and producing his own show locally. Then I'm assuming it got picked up by TLC and went national....
> 
> http://www.tulsaworld.com/spot/article.aspx?articleID=20080208_8_D6_spanc81036



Thank you! Please leave a comment.


----------



## xxl

AOD said:


> Why does he take his trees down in such huge chunks? If they're so hazardous to lift over houses and things wouldn't it make more sense to cut them to more of a manageable size? Is he just in a hurry? To me it would be better to do a job slower and safer than in a hurry and breaking stuff.




That would make to much sences why do that when you can take a bigger risk and scream and yell at everyone one your crew like nosak


----------



## yooper

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Here is some reading about mister Nosak. Seems he started out funding and producing his own show locally. Then I'm assuming it got picked up by TLC and went national....
> 
> http://www.tulsaworld.com/spot/article.aspx?articleID=20080208_8_D6_spanc81036


like quoted in that article, on the bottom forum "he may not be a certified arborist but he is a certified idiot" good info mr. chevytaHO man! hey take some photos of the ice sculptures at tech and post em in the picture or non topic forum when they get done with them in Feb.


----------



## epicklein22

AOD said:


> Why does he take his trees down in such huge chunks? If they're so hazardous to lift over houses and things wouldn't it make more sense to cut them to more of a manageable size? Is he just in a hurry? To me it would be better to do a job slower and safer than in a hurry and breaking stuff.



I love how they never chip anything. They just make a huge pile and then bring in the 18 wheeler and bobcat. When I work with the crane crew, whenever possible, we feed that thing straight into the chipper. So slick and fast. No need for a skid steer if the crane can get in there.


----------



## tree md

epicklein22 said:


> I love how they never chip anything. They just make a huge pile and then bring in the 18 wheeler and bobcat. When I work with the crane crew, whenever possible, we feed that thing straight into the chipper. So slick and fast. No need for a skid steer if the crane can get in there.



Even better when you have a winch on the chipper. I love the 1 stem cuts where you can winch the whole tree into the chipper as you lower it with the crane.


----------



## epicklein22

tree md said:


> Even better when you have a winch on the chipper. I love the 1 stem cuts where you can winch the whole tree into the chipper as you lower it with the crane.



Now you're talking. The one cut picks straight to the chipper is so smooth and fun. I feel dirty when we do them, feels to easy.......but I am quickly reminded to appreciate it humping huge hickory logs up stairs.


----------



## FSburt

What is up with this show. All the exellent PR that the Industry has done to show the public through safety and professional work ethic is being damaged with this clown. I am surprised he has not gotten anybody hurt with his dumb ass yelling attitude. As a supervisor of a cutting crew for 15 yrs it is not the smartest thing to put a cutter under a bunch of stress by yelling and getting him all wound up emotionally when doing a dangerous job like we do. This guy has to be one of the worst attempts at running a business. What a waste of such fine equipment. One more before I write to TLC. He cuts down a customers tree that she did not want cut down after all and he has the audacity to tell the camera that the job went flawless. This bus is totally out of control. Stay on this guy and don't let him ruin the professional industry that you guys are part of. I'm still in awe or better yet shock at what these reality shows are doing to some of the traditionally hardest working jobs in the world, all for some f$%^ing ratings.


----------



## AOD

And furthermore he has a Bluetooth headset. C'mon, only the most arrogant big city office pricks have those damn things! Every time I see someone with one of those I want to yank it out of their ear and smash it in front of them, useless technology! When you're running cranes, chippers, saws, etc you should NOT be distracted by phone calls, its not like being a cubicle rat. 


Anyone else think he is a complete moron on the skidsteer?

" Oh, I'm saving wear on the front tires" Nice work Capt. Dumbass. God.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

I belive it's just a mid west thing. 
http://www.kait8.com/Global/story.asp?S=9282108&nav=0jsh


----------



## 74craig

AOD said:


> And furthermore he has a Bluetooth headset. C'mon, only the most arrogant big city office pricks have those damn things! Every time I see someone with one of those I want to yank it out of their ear and smash it in front of them, useless technology! When you're running cranes, chippers, saws, etc you should NOT be distracted by phone calls, its not like being a cubicle rat.
> 
> 
> Anyone else think he is a complete moron on the skidsteer?
> 
> " Oh, I'm saving wear on the front tires" Nice work Capt. Dumbass. God.



:agree2: :agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

yooper said:


> good info mr. chevytaHO man! hey take some photos of the ice sculptures at tech and post em in the picture or non topic forum when they get done with them in Feb.



I will take as many pictures as my camera will hold. Hopefully its a good year.


----------



## tree MDS

*Too bad he's so dangerous*

I may actually be starting to like this guy. He's just another freak really - at least he's funny to look at/laugh at.

I liked the chipper "fire" and the maniacal bobcat operation, quite entertaining, lol.


----------



## ponyexpress976

*these idiots*

i dont do any removal in a residential area...all my stuff is dropped safely without heavy equipment. With that said these guys are gonna end up dead or seriously injured. My girlfriend watched the show last night and ended up saying WTF!!!! about a dozen times and she knows nothing about running equipment or dropping a tree safely. These clowns are gonna inspire some homeowner to go out and "play" with a saw cause it looks cool and easy to do.


----------



## capetrees

I may have posted this before but this guy is clearly a no tallent ass clown. :looser:


----------



## (WLL)

im glad ta see romeosgrl on a/s. i hope the rest of the nosack crew joins in imo the show is whacked but im still looking forward ta watching it. i think most of that crap is staged for drama and ratings cause there is no way in hell the nosack company would still be in biz. nosack said the mistletoe strangled the tap root and claims ta be an extremely skilled pro how many times is he gonna hit the roof in one show:jawdrop:


----------



## treevet

I watched em both last night and will prob watch em next week. I would call this a sit/com. Only cool guy out there is the climber. Got a lot of balls. Was tied in to the tri stem split takedown. Maybe stupid to do but how many people would watch if they were all bucket/crane td's? Roofs, windows etc. broke...."The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight". Very entertaining. You're all watching.

They are obviously just tree garbagemen and not the finesse pruning, esoteric treatments types but how the hell did they get all that neat stuff. Did the show rent it and put his name on the booms, etc.?


----------



## fubar2

I was hopeing the big hod that had him by the jacket would deck him. But alas he didnt.


----------



## treevet

fubar2 said:


> I was hopeing the big hod that had him by the jacket would deck him. But alas he didnt.



The worst part was when Nose#### said he wasn't gonna make payroll. Chances would increase if I was on that crew and that happened LOL. I once decked (and knocked out) the state (not saying what state) foreman for Bartlett. Man did that feel good. Didn't even get fired....bet he wouldn't either bcs of the show.


----------



## treemandan

capetrees said:


> Nosak is an idiot. Period. Like the show or not, TV entertainment or not, he's an idiot and it's my strong feeling BB1 and WLL are too. opcorn:



This comes from you? Yeah well we are all idiots aren't we.


----------



## CraneOp1

*Just watched the Saw for Hire on his web site*

What a joke, if this guy doesn't't end up killing someone or dumping his crane on its side it will be short of a miracle. The 2 episode's on his web site showed him taking down a large oak that should have taken 1 1/2-2 days rather than the 3. Second he needs to lose the cell phone and keep his butt on the crane and controls and he might get something done. A little less talk and a little more work. They also need to learn the physics behind what they are doing and learn some rigging that is less complicated and safer. opcorn: just my 2 cents


----------



## thequietone

The longer this show goes on, I think more non-tree types will realize this guy is dumber than a duck's dork.


----------



## rbtree

There were 13 episodes on his website, now there's only 2......hmmm


----------



## rbtree

TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air

January 23, 2009

Mr. David M. Zaslav 
President and CEO 
Discovery Communications 
One Discovery Place Silver Spring, MD 20910

Dear Mr. Zaslav:

I would like to call your attention to a dangerous and unprofessional depiction of commercial tree care operations in the TLC program “Saw for Hire.”

Tree care is one of the five most hazardous professions in the country, according to independent research. Fatalities are all too common, and serious injuries occur daily. To advance safety, respected arborists are hard at work with associations, professional societies, certification organizations and government at all levels to reduce the accident and fatality rates among workers in the trees. Your program undermines all of those efforts, and it defames thousands of professional arborists in the U.S. who will not compromise their ethics, their integrity and the very safety of themselves and their co-workers for the sake of sensationalism.

Commercial arboriculture is subject to a variety of Occupational Safety and Health Administration standards. Judging from your program and the footage available at http://nosakraw.com, the arborists at Nosak Tree Service are either unaware of, or choose to ignore, these safety requirements.

The Tree Care Industry Association represents approximately 2,000 businesses engaged in commercial tree care in the United States. Since 1938, the association has worked to promote and uphold the highest standards of safe and professional conduct, including creating a Certified Treecare Safety Professional program and accrediting tree care companies so consumers know how to hire qualified companies. 

In addition, the International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) represents over 30,000 professional and Certified Arborists around the world. Founded in 1924, ISA promotes the professional practice of arboriculture including administering the Certified Arborist credential program. Through its position as the Secretariat of the ANSI Accredited Standards Committee Z-133 Safety Standards for Arboricultural Practices, ISA also works to promote high safety standards within the industry.

Our organizations are concerned that “Saw for Hire” glorifies unsafe and otherwise unprofessional conduct that, if used as an example in the field, quite simply puts lives at risk – both arborists and the consumers who hire them. The violations are numerous and egregious. They are not simply small, technical violations of industry safety practices but life-threatening acts that repeatedly and consistently show a lack of knowledge of the basics of safe tree care operations.

Discovery Communications claims it is committed to managing its business activities in full compliance with all applicable laws and regulations and to ensuring honest and ethical behavior by its directors, officers, employees and contingent workers. “Saw for Hire” is a constant, ongoing violation of state, federal and industry professional standards and safety practices. In broadcasting this program, your network is complicit in the promotion of the unprofessional and unsafe practices of this company – practices that lead to injuries and fatalities in the tree care industry on a weekly basis.

Discovery Communications cannot be expected to know all of the safety regulations and best practices requirements that govern commercial arboriculture. Now that you have been made aware of the critically dangerous nature of the broadcast by your network, however, we ask that this program be taken off the air immediately for the benefit of consumers and arborists.

The tree care industry is ranked among the most dangerous professions in the United States. Employees in the tree care industry are often exposed to extreme hazards that must be met with an equally extreme commitment to safety. There are thousands of professional, safe and legally compliant tree care companies in the United States that could provide safe and professional examples of commercial arboriculture. It is in the spirit of cooperation, not confrontation, that we ask for your timely response.

Respectfully,

Cynthia Mills, CAE, CMC Jim Skiera, CAE
President & CEO Executive Director
Tree Care Industry Association International Society of Arboriculture


----------



## tree MDS

Nice work rb, thanks for that.

Now, will you admit to laughing yer a$$ off to some of that show...come on now?? Honestly, other than the safety violations (which are bad - and I do think the show should go probably) there is some seriously (no pun intended) funny content in there from a treeguy perspective..ya have to admit.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

It's a shame really would of made for an enter show atleast. Just waiting till next week to see what else will happen. O'well the tree ballarians have spoken. Would kind of like TLC to go around and film some of the complainers, do a history check see how many have had problems of their own while working. Think I read of about 10 certed getting hurt, couple even to the point of not coming back.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

rbtree said:


> TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air
> 
> January 23, 2009
> 
> Mr. David M. Zaslav
> President and CEO
> Discovery Communications
> One Discovery Place Silver Spring, MD 20910
> 
> Dear Mr. Zaslav:
> 
> I would like to call your attention to a dangerous and unprofessional depiction of commercial tree care operations in the TLC program “Saw for Hire.”
> 
> Tree care is one of the five most hazardous professions in the country, according to independent research. Fatalities are all too common, and serious injuries occur daily. To advance safety, respected arborists are hard at work with associations, professional societies, certification organizations and government at all levels to reduce the accident and fatality rates among workers in the trees. Your program undermines all of those efforts, and it defames thousands of professional arborists in the U.S. who will not compromise their ethics, their integrity and the very safety of themselves and their co-workers for the sake of sensationalism.
> 
> Commercial arboriculture is subject to a variety of Occupational Safety and Health Administration standards. Judging from your program and the footage available at http://nosakraw.com, the arborists at Nosak Tree Service are either unaware of, or choose to ignore, these safety requirements.
> 
> The Tree Care Industry Association represents approximately 2,000 businesses engaged in commercial tree care in the United States. Since 1938, the association has worked to promote and uphold the highest standards of safe and professional conduct, including creating a Certified Treecare Safety Professional program and accrediting tree care companies so consumers know how to hire qualified companies.
> 
> In addition, the International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) represents over 30,000 professional and Certified Arborists around the world. Founded in 1924, ISA promotes the professional practice of arboriculture including administering the Certified Arborist credential program. Through its position as the Secretariat of the ANSI Accredited Standards Committee Z-133 Safety Standards for Arboricultural Practices, ISA also works to promote high safety standards within the industry.
> 
> Our organizations are concerned that “Saw for Hire” glorifies unsafe and otherwise unprofessional conduct that, if used as an example in the field, quite simply puts lives at risk – both arborists and the consumers who hire them. The violations are numerous and egregious. They are not simply small, technical violations of industry safety practices but life-threatening acts that repeatedly and consistently show a lack of knowledge of the basics of safe tree care operations.
> 
> Discovery Communications claims it is committed to managing its business activities in full compliance with all applicable laws and regulations and to ensuring honest and ethical behavior by its directors, officers, employees and contingent workers. “Saw for Hire” is a constant, ongoing violation of state, federal and industry professional standards and safety practices. In broadcasting this program, your network is complicit in the promotion of the unprofessional and unsafe practices of this company – practices that lead to injuries and fatalities in the tree care industry on a weekly basis.
> 
> Discovery Communications cannot be expected to know all of the safety regulations and best practices requirements that govern commercial arboriculture. Now that you have been made aware of the critically dangerous nature of the broadcast by your network, however, we ask that this program be taken off the air immediately for the benefit of consumers and arborists.
> 
> The tree care industry is ranked among the most dangerous professions in the United States. Employees in the tree care industry are often exposed to extreme hazards that must be met with an equally extreme commitment to safety. There are thousands of professional, safe and legally compliant tree care companies in the United States that could provide safe and professional examples of commercial arboriculture. It is in the spirit of cooperation, not confrontation, that we ask for your timely response.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Cynthia Mills, CAE, CMC Jim Skiera, CAE
> President & CEO Executive Director
> Tree Care Industry Association International Society of Arboriculture



Thank you Cynthia Mills!

I recall seeing "No Sack" roaming the fairgrounds in Gonzales, LA. during Gustav. I was amazed to see that he was still alive, not to mention still in business.

Mr. NOSACK, we know it's not about the money with you, obviously, but that it's all about you, and your misson to "save" people from trees.

Your efforts beg the question: "Who then will save us all from you?"

Quit your day job.


----------



## tree MDS

BB1, did you catch the part about josh's arm getting mashed on the big sycamore when the crane came up?? Remember what I said about getting smeared along the trunk like a bug?? You have to admit that was pretty bad - bad enough to warrant getting rid of the show imho.


----------



## woodchux

I thought that the show was very entertaining. Crews like that dont make me look bad at all... quite the opposite infact.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Bigbrass1's said:


> It's a shame really would of made for an enter show atleast. Just waiting till next week to see what else will happen. *O'well the tree ballarians have spoken.* Would kind of like TLC to go around and film some of the complainers, do a history check see how many have had problems of their own while working. Think I read of about 10 certed getting hurt, couple even to the point of not coming back.





Squirrelnuts, you're the second biggest joke of the whole thread. 

By your own standards you are obviously jealous of real professionals that care about this industry and how it is portrayed.

The truth is that workers get hurt and even some lose their lives or end their careers doing something they love and make a living at, all while being as safe and professional as they can be.

Stuff happens. My concern, and the concern of others with more than a squirrel sized brain and an empty nut sack,(brass has never been a sufficient substitute for the real thing) is that if our peers get hurt even with safety in practice, then how much worse will it be if retools like nosack are glorified for the masses? How many homeowners will be affected one unfortunate way or another?

If you were a professional of any kind you would understand.

Get a clue.


----------



## tree md

Bigbrass1's said:


> It's a shame really would of made for an enter show atleast. Just waiting till next week to see what else will happen. O'well the tree ballarians have spoken. Would kind of like TLC to go around and film some of the complainers, do a history check see how many have had problems of their own while working. Think I read of about 10 certed getting hurt, couple even to the point of not coming back.



I don't know what you do for a living but say you were a painter. How would you like it is TLC aired a show saying "Painter For Hire" where the crew obviously had little experience, argued to the point of a near fist fight, spilled paint on the driveway and tore siding off of a house with a ladder, then said that it was an accurate depiction of a typical painting crew? My guess is you wouldn't like it very much either. 

I have been working in the tree care industry for 18 years. I have made mistakes and even been seriously injured. I haven't always done everything by the book as I was not taught by the book. I never even saw a climber wear a helmet or PPE until I had been in the industry for 4 or 5 years. Most companies in the area I worked never required wearing it and although it was on the truck, no one wore it. Times have changed and so have industry standards.

Yes, things do go wrong sometimes and I'm sure we've all had less than stellar moments but you don't see us making a show out of what not to do. Like I have said I have been in the industry for 18 years. I've made my share of mistakes but I've never tore up a roof or tipped a crane in those 18 years, let alone doing both and then some on one job. That is absolutely a worse case scenario. I believe that anyone who thinks these are reasonable mistakes for a tree service to make has absolutely no idea of how a professional tree service really works.


----------



## thejdman04

I liked what his climber had to say about him and his mistletoe strangled the tap root comment. That guy is a TOTAL hazard when operating a bobcat. Driving around with the grapple all the way up in the air is just plain stupid, rule one carry your load low. Just how many guys and crews does this guy have?????? I couldnt believe he has 2 cranes, a guy like that? He has 2 phones for what, you shouldnt have one when running a crane. Does a job he wasnt supposed to(lady called it off that morning), he really needs to get his act together


----------



## capetrees

Bigbrass1's said:


> It's a shame really would of made for an enter show atleast. Just waiting till next week to see what else will happen. O'well the tree ballarians have spoken. Would kind of like TLC to go around and film some of the complainers, do a history check see how many have had problems of their own while working. Think I read of about 10 certed getting hurt, couple even to the point of not coming back.



:bang: :crazy1: 

my head hurts when I read his posts.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

tree md said:


> Yes, things do go wrong sometimes and I'm sure we've all had less than stellar moments but you don't see us making a show out of what not to do. Like I have said I have been in the industry for 18 years. I've made my share of mistakes but I've never tore up a roof or tipped a crane in those 18 years, let alone doing both and then some on one job. That is absolutely a worse case scenario. I believe that anyone who thinks these are reasonable mistakes for a tree service to make has absolutely no idea of how a professional tree service really works.




 Everybody makes mistakes. But he makes more in one job than most do in years of work. And he seems to brush off mistakes like they are no big deal. Setting a tree on a roof, or snagging and tearing a roof corner up are unacceptable mistakes for someone in this profession.


----------



## BC_Logger

TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air

January 23, 2009

Mr. David M. Zaslav 
President and CEO 
Discovery Communications 
One Discovery Place Silver Spring, MD 20910

Dear Mr. Zaslav:

I would like to call your attention to a dangerous and unprofessional depiction of commercial tree care operations in the TLC program “Saw for Hire.”

Tree care is one of the five most hazardous professions in the country, according to independent research. Fatalities are all too common, and serious injuries occur daily. To advance safety, respected arborists are hard at work with associations, professional societies, certification organizations and government at all levels to reduce the accident and fatality rates among workers in the trees. Your program undermines all of those efforts, and it defames thousands of professional arborists in the U.S. who will not compromise their ethics, their integrity and the very safety of themselves and their co-workers for the sake of sensationalism.

Commercial arboriculture is subject to a variety of Occupational Safety and Health Administration standards. Judging from your program and the footage available at http://nosakraw.com, the arborists at Nosak Tree Service are either unaware of, or choose to ignore, these safety requirements.

The Tree Care Industry Association represents approximately 2,000 businesses engaged in commercial tree care in the United States. Since 1938, the association has worked to promote and uphold the highest standards of safe and professional conduct, including creating a Certified Treecare Safety Professional program and accrediting tree care companies so consumers know how to hire qualified companies. 

In addition, the International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) represents over 30,000 professional and Certified Arborists around the world. Founded in 1924, ISA promotes the professional practice of arboriculture including administering the Certified Arborist credential program. Through its position as the Secretariat of the ANSI Accredited Standards Committee Z-133 Safety Standards for Arboricultural Practices, ISA also works to promote high safety standards within the industry.

Our organizations are concerned that “Saw for Hire” glorifies unsafe and otherwise unprofessional conduct that, if used as an example in the field, quite simply puts lives at risk – both arborists and the consumers who hire them. The violations are numerous and egregious. They are not simply small, technical violations of industry safety practices but life-threatening acts that repeatedly and consistently show a lack of knowledge of the basics of safe tree care operations.

Discovery Communications claims it is committed to managing its business activities in full compliance with all applicable laws and regulations and to ensuring honest and ethical behavior by its directors, officers, employees and contingent workers. “Saw for Hire” is a constant, ongoing violation of state, federal and industry professional standards and safety practices. In broadcasting this program, your network is complicit in the promotion of the unprofessional and unsafe practices of this company – practices that lead to injuries and fatalities in the tree care industry on a weekly basis.

Discovery Communications cannot be expected to know all of the safety regulations and best practices requirements that govern commercial arboriculture. Now that you have been made aware of the critically dangerous nature of the broadcast by your network, however, we ask that this program be taken off the air immediately for the benefit of consumers and arborists.

The tree care industry is ranked among the most dangerous professions in the United States. Employees in the tree care industry are often exposed to extreme hazards that must be met with an equally extreme commitment to safety. There are thousands of professional, safe and legally compliant tree care companies in the United States that could provide safe and professional examples of commercial arboriculture. It is in the spirit of cooperation, not confrontation, that we ask for your timely response.

Respectfully,

Cynthia Mills, CAE, CMC Jim Skiera, CAE
President & CEO Executive Director
Tree Care Industry Association International Society of 
Arboriculture




this was posted right on the saw for hire web site


----------



## clearance

If that was here the guy would be fined and stopped from working. Crane operators are supposed to know how much thier pick wieghs. Among other things. The way the guy blows thing off and tries to justify his retarded actions is truly frightening. 

This show could make some people think "If this guy can do it, being the doofus he is, how much worse could I be?"


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> I have been working in the tree care industry for 18 years



nice, I've been doing it since 85. 

The guy is just doing it for the camera.


----------



## tree md

Bigbrass1's said:


> nice, I've been doing it since 85.
> 
> The guy is just doing it for the camera.



Certainly couldn't tell by your comments.


----------



## tree MDS

I think those guys stay pretty boned up by the looks of it.

They should save that for after work.

Funny stuff though...Gerome seems like a good dude.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> I think those guys stay pretty boned up by the looks of it.
> 
> They should save that for after work.
> 
> Funny stuff though...Gerome seems like a good dude.



Josh's favorite rag: High Times.

Maybe that is why they can't make it to the jobsite before noon.

Ah well....that is why they call it dope. 

It would be better if they were in the circus rather than trying to do tree work.

In this light, I can't call it Arboriculture. There is a difference.

A man can spend 20 years doing "tree work" and never be a arborist.


----------



## tree MDS

Bigus Termitius said:


> Josh's favorite rag: High Times.
> 
> Maybe that is why they can't make it to the jobsite before noon.
> 
> Ah well....that is why they call it dope.
> 
> It would be better if they were in the circus rather than trying to do tree work.
> 
> In this light, I can't call it Arboriculture. There is a difference.
> 
> A man can spend 20 years doing "tree work" and never be a arborist.



You sure?? I thought it was nosack's??

I remember reading that somewhere here way back..

Anyways.. I kind of brings me back to my original theory that they are just yanking our chains with this stuff.

I dont know, cant figure it out, the whole thing is just strange really.

I wonder if this is the way the crab fishermen and the loggers felt??


----------



## Bigus Termitius

tree MDS said:


> You sure?? I thought it was nosack's??
> 
> I remember reading that somewhere here way back..
> 
> Anyways.. I kind of brings me back to my original theory that they are just yanking our chains with this stuff.
> 
> I dont know, cant figure it out, the whole thing is just strange really.
> 
> I wonder if this is the way the crab fishermen and the loggers felt??



Birds of a feather....


I'm sure this is how the fishermen and loggers felt. It seems as though the TV genies want to portray these outstanding time honored professions in the lowest light possible. 

It doesn't say much for the general audience if this is entertainment.


----------



## AOD

I'd like to see the stuff form this show that didn't get broadcasted.


----------



## tree md

AOD said:


> I'd like to see the stuff form this show that didn't get broadcasted.



I have worked at a home directly behind these guys and trust me you wouldn't. I also finished a job that they had abandoned and the homeowner told me she would never use them again. I noticed their yard sign in the trash can before I left.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> It seems as though the TV genies want to portray these outstanding time honored professions in the lowest light possible.



Sure they do. They would like nothing more than to show mishap after mishap. It's what boost ratings. Would be a boring show to watch tree md prune friut trees all day. 

One thing to keep in mind is after deadliest catch aired the goverment stepped in and change the way the whole industry worked. Used to be whoever caught the most made the most. Now each ship get a set amount, so they really don't have to go out in the bad seas like they used to. 



> Certainly couldn't tell by your comments.



Why?? Cuase I speak from both sides of the fence? I'm not going to cry, moan, and write letters, hell the guys better than some of the so called Tree guys we have here in my state. I'm sure he's better than alot of guys in his state. 

Any ways I think the guy's alright, might need some leading in right direction. Hard to say. I'd have to say he is a smart biz man he owns all his own gear. Takes 200,000 of his money makes the films, and sells it to a TV. 



> A man can spend 20 years doing "tree work" and never be a arborist.



yup, and then there's the arborist of 20years that could never do "tree work".
Hell the best ones are the Arborist that can't even climb. I love the big companies that are loaded with the salesmen/women that don't even know how to get up a tree.


----------



## AOD

tree md said:


> I have worked at a home directly behind these guys and trust me you wouldn't. I also finished a job that they had abandoned and the homeowner told me she would never use them again. I noticed their yard sign in the trash can before I left.



Wow, that bad. I wouldn't think a badass like Paul would leave a job unfinished, but then again his stupid ass cut down a tree he wasn't even supposed to. That's really a bad way to portray the industry, but what do I know, I'm just a $8/hr weed whip lackey.


----------



## tree md

Bigbrass1's said:


> Sure they do. They would like nothing more than to show mishap after mishap. It's what boost ratings. Would be a boring show to watch tree md prune friut trees all day.



Actually, I specialize in hazardous removals and technical take downs. I do and have done quite a bit of aerial lifts with cranes and have even done a few with long time members of this website.

I think your comments are very insightful of what your standards of quality are.


----------



## tree md

Bigbrass1's said:


> yup, and then there's the arborist of 20years that could never do "tree work".
> Hell the best ones are the Arborist that can't even climb. I love the big companies that are loaded with the salesmen/women that don't even know how to get up a tree.



How ironic, that statement could be applied to Mr. Nosak... Except for the arborist and climber part...


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> I think your comments are very insightful of what your standards of quality are.



Cool what are my standards? please enlighten me. 

So you know my standards where good enough to work for a ITCC champ's company.


----------



## thequietone

BB1... you don't get it, and the fact you don't see an issue with the show proves it.

I'd be happy to show you and Nosack how a proper company runs, but I doubt either of you really care enough about the industry to learn.

Nosack is a tick on the arsehole of the lowest of treeworkers. Period.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

thequietone said:


> BB1... you don't get it, and the fact you don't see an issue with the show proves it.
> 
> I'd be happy to show you and Nosack how a proper company runs, but I doubt either of you really care enough about the industry to learn.
> 
> Nosack is a tick on the arsehole of the lowest of treeworkers. Period.



Not to mention the apparent lack of capacity....


----------



## RedlineIt

While I believe that it is appropriate for the ISA and the TCIA to have sent letters of cautionary protest to TLC's parent company Discovery Communications, I am convinced it will have no result.

For as bad as "Saw for Hire" may be, as poorly as it represents our industry, and as lowbrow the intended audience, simply take a step back and *consider the source.*

No, not Paul Nosak, that arrogant, bellowing, clueless braggart has merely found himself a way to cash in with the lowest common denominator in the 100+ channel universe of television: *TLC*.

You want a TV show you need to write a letter about? Look no further than TLC's "Toddlers in Tiaras". Seriously.

Just watch one episode of this crap, if you can make it that far. If you do, and then think TLC intends for this program just to be watched by "Pageant Mom's", sit and hold your piece.

But if you think like many hundreds (thousands?) of others, including me, that this program of eight year olds in heels and lip-gloss is sick, *that this program panders to pope-polishing, pud-pumping pedo-pervos, * get on your horse and tell TLC about it.

I know I've taken this topic well off-topic. Tough.

My point is TLC has willingly taken the trough of pig-swill reality TV to it's absolute most base levels of depravity, and a little show about trees is the least of their concerns.


RedlineIt


----------



## scott t

Those guys are a joke. I cant believe they put that on TV. i mean who needs that much stuff for one tree? i could have done it with half the equip. and no crane.i should dump a load of logs in his drive way:jawdrop:


----------



## Toddppm

Bigbrass1's said:


> Any ways I think the guy's alright, might need some leading in right direction. Hard to say. I'd have to say he is a smart biz man he owns all his own gear. Takes 200,000 of his money makes the films, and sells it to a TV.
> 
> .



Which show are you watching? Does anybody really think this Sack has any clue at all about what he is doing? Apparently he cashed out his roofing biz( I wonder how many homeowners regret using him for their roofs?) and used that money to start a tree biz which he obviously doesn't know jack chit about. He needs more than direction, he needs some training, experience and common sense just for starters.
And him spending 200k of his own money, consider the source of that estimate.........looks like he'll be out of money and luck soon though.


----------



## thejdman04

Toddppm said:


> Which show are you watching? Does anybody really think this Sack has any clue at all about what he is doing? Apparently he cashed out his roofing biz( I wonder how many homeowners regret using him for their roofs?) and used that money to start a tree biz which he obviously doesn't know jack chit about. He needs more than direction, he needs some training, experience and common sense just for starters.
> And him spending 200k of his own money, consider the source of that estimate.........looks like he'll be out of money and luck soon though.


I cant belive a guy who operates like that and has a very insoubordinate crew(and for good reason why they speak up and speak out) has a welder, engineer etc. How can he afford to have a engineer on his payroll. I know a lot of treee companies, a few with cranes none of them have a "engineer persay" The "engineer" on his show must have been a little off on most of his calculations, cause all the times Ive seen a crane used on that show, it almost tipped over/had trouble lifting the load. I hardly call jamming the chipper and smoking a belt a fire like he says.


----------



## yooper

thejdman04 said:


> I cant belive a guy who operates like that and has a very insoubordinate crew(and for good reason why they speak up and speak out) has a welder, engineer etc. How can he afford to have a engineer on his payroll. I know a lot of treee companies, a few with cranes none of them have a "engineer persay" The "engineer" on his show must have been a little off on most of his calculations, cause all the times Ive seen a crane used on that show, it almost tipped over/had trouble lifting the load. I hardly call jamming the chipper and smoking a belt a fire like he says.



Maybe he is a locamotive engineer!:smoking:


----------



## treevet

When ANSI Standards become laws (and they have actual enforcement/prosecution) not just recommendations,..... then this show doesn't exist and this profession comes out of the Stone Age.


----------



## treevet

PS...I think this asks again the age old question....at the end of the ride....who wins?....the guy with the most toys or the guy with the most self respect? (or can you get self respect from the toys).


----------



## capetrees

I wish I knew how to post videos on here because this week, a friend of mine will be moving a house off of a bluff and he is one hell of a crane operator. He'll be doing it with a 400 ton crane and all in one move!! Compare what Nosack does to what my buddy does is like day and night. 

Anyway, in a kinda related situation, as far as OSHA getting involved with Nosack, there was a story, I think out of NY, about a family that was going to court over the fact tha a store wouldn't put a kids name on a birthday cake. Why? The kids name was Adolph Hitler XXXXX. Story ran and a couple weeks later, the family is in the news again after child wlefare services removed the kids from the home for unknown reasons. I guess they also had other kids with notorious Nazi and white supremist names. 

Point is, eventually, Nosack will get the call from the regulators I'm sure in the near future. This guy is just thumbing his nose at safety regulations and the whole country sees it. That can't be good PR for OSHA.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,468250,00.html


----------



## grizzly2

*Respect and money*

Respect and envy are too different things. I think the owner of the company doesn't realize that. He's got all the toys (more than I've ever had on a jobsite) but he isn't earning any respect. Nevermind the fact that he said he was having trouble paying his employees, but yet he has two skidsteers on the job. Here's an idea, less equipment payments might free up some money to actually pay the people to run what you do have. I really hope the show's cancelled before too many people watch it. Just my opinion.


----------



## TreeTopKid

treevet said:


> When ANSI Standards become laws (and they have actual enforcement/prosecution) not just recommendations,..... then this show doesn't exist and this profession comes out of the Stone Age.



Here.


----------



## TreeTopKid

treevet said:


> PS...I think this asks again the age old question....at the end of the ride....who wins?....the guy with the most toys or the guy with the most self respect? (or can you get self respect from the toys).



Here.


----------



## scott t

grizzly2 said:


> Respect and envy are too different things. I think the owner of the company doesn't realize that. He's got all the toys (more than I've ever had on a jobsite) but he isn't earning any respect. Nevermind the fact that he said he was having trouble paying his employees, but yet he has two skidsteers on the job. Here's an idea, less equipment payments might free up some money to actually pay the people to run what you do have. I really hope the show's cancelled before too many people watch it. Just my opinion.




:agree2:


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

opcorn: I went directly to his website Nosak.com & viewed videos 1 & 2 . The results were, not impressive. Actually what I viewed was total caos from start to finish. The first organization viewing should be O.S.H.A. & not the general public. The concept of safety & P.P.E. is somewhat bleak. The commanding voice of Nosak is always present. The first item ,a safety meeting with all employees didn't occur. First, get the guys together & make sure they all have P.P.E. available,as mandated by law ? Next, come out to the tree & let's discuss how we are going to proceed . Then set up the equipment as needed & do a safety check. Only,one groundie to fuel saws, is sufficient.  Please ; get safety chaps on groundies operating saws.  The climber & crane operator should make the call on picks. Nosak's brother-in-law is a calculating wood wizzard . Calibration of pick weights were far from honest.... just short of deadly. Excessive stresses on the crane boom & overloading were apparent. Once the jib. was added, they entered a whole new world of danger. One side view showed the boom at about a 35 degree down angle on the pick. No load chart would recommend this type of operation. Tip-over, boom failure or structural unit collapse are just some probable outcomes.
 to Nosak & his operation......" THREE DAY JOB - NO WAY".... " NO JOB-SITE PLAN"...... "SAFETY ISSUES"....... please "EDIT" your videos....."WHY?"...... Your operation needs a "MAJOR OVERHAUL" to call yourselves "TREE PROFESSIONALS"........


----------



## Bigbrass1's

thequietone said:


> BB1... you don't get it, and the fact you don't see an issue with the show proves it.
> 
> I'd be happy to show you and Nosack how a proper company runs, but I doubt either of you really care enough about the industry to learn.
> 
> Nosack is a tick on the arsehole of the lowest of treeworkers. Period.



LMAO!! Not once in any of my posted have I said I don't see an issue with the guy. Please don't put words in my mouth, and I wont speak for you. It's a TV show for god sakes. Is it a kick in the nads for the industry? Maybe maybe not. All I know is it's funny as chit to watch. Brings back to other industry shows the crabbing industry changed the whole way it works cuase of it. Maybe the Nosack, is what Tree Care needs to make the whole industry fall in suite also.

Now how far would your office be from me. Since you don't have to peanuts to put your home state. I'm hoping your close enough so I can be schooled. I love guys that try to write checks their arse can cash.


----------



## thequietone

Bigbrass1's said:


> I love guys that try to write checks their arse *can* cash.



Isn't that the whole point? What kinds of checks do YOU write? 

Don't worry... you won't be working for me, dude, so unbunch yer panties and chill.  

You're the one saying you don't see the big deal.


----------



## thequietone

Oh.. and I'm three hours north of ya.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

Dogh lol " 't "



> You're the one saying you don't see the big deal



Yup I did. I still don't see the big you all are making of it. Don't mean I see issues. Heck any tv show of tree work will be bad, even if it's above standards. It will give the HO's the thought they seen you cut it down with no probs so can I. Knid of like this old house, he can dry wall shoot I can do that.



> you won't be working for me, dude, so unbunch yer panties and chill



awww  come on. I aint your dude either, less you want me to call you old man.



> I'd be happy to show you and Nosack how a proper company runs



You said it!!! Thought mabey I was gonna get an ed-u-macation so's my igg-net rump could work as good as yal-lin.


----------



## lxt

well there must be something wrong with the show cause the ISA has posted on their website a petition that many Arborists have complained & that TLC was contacted about the show & its non-professional portrayal of our industry!!!


what we need is a show called...."Hacks running wild"


LXT.........


----------



## scott t

lxt said:


> well there must be something wrong with the show cause the ISA has posted on their website a petition that many Arborists have complained & that TLC was contacted about the show & its non-professional portrayal of our industry!!!
> 
> 
> what we need is a show called...."Hacks running wild"
> 
> 
> LXT.........



Yeah we may still have jobs after all....... toast to all pros out there


----------



## (WLL)

ta all the Scott's out there! welcome abroad mate


----------



## SLlandscape

Has that heli logger show been on yet? haven't been home at night much lately.


----------



## bigtreeguy

I can't believe some of you guys. This is just a TV show. Do you really think non arborists will see it as anything different?
People are not as stupid as you give them credit for. 
I run a respectable tree service, I am an ISA Certified Arborist, and I am not threatened by Nosack's nonsense one iota. As others have posted, professionals will be seen in an even brighter light.
I wonder how many of you people b*tching about this show will be watching on Thursday. I bet most of you will because it is entertaining, even if Nosack is an idiot.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

what we need is a show called...."Hacks running wild"


LXT.........[/QUOTE]

they already have one it's called SAW FOR HIRE.


----------



## scott t

bigtreeguy said:


> I can't believe some of you guys. This is just a TV show. Do you really think non arborists will see it as anything different?
> People are not as stupid as you give them credit for.
> I run a respectable tree service, I am an ISA Certified Arborist, and I am not threatened by Nosack's nonsense one iota. As others have posted, professionals will be seen in an even brighter light.
> I wonder how many of you people b*tching about this show will be watching on Thursday. I bet most of you will because it is entertaining, even if Nosack is an idiot.



Its not that we are threatened. Its the fact that people in general will look at tree services in a different way. How do people know who is pro and who is not? By your add/by your name/by all the certs you can get?All it takes is one bad apple to make the rest look bad.If we do watch it will be out of pity and to laugh at him for his ignorance.


----------



## thequietone

BB1.. I AM an old man. Got me there.  

As for watching the show? Yeah, guilty... it's like a train wreck. You know it's going to be bad, but you can't help but watch it anyways.


----------



## lxt

I have not seen the show & really dont care, I spend enough time in the field to get my fill.


LXT.......


----------



## (WLL)

lxt said:


> I have not seen the show & really dont care, I spend enough time in the field to get my fill.
> 
> 
> LXT.......


ill sum it up fer ya its like damage,yelling,damage,yelling,close call, yelling,false facts,and more damage! Nosak tosses safety right out the window and makes poor call shots that put the crew and property in harms way. i don't know if i should  or


----------



## capetrees

bigtreeguy said:


> I can't believe some of you guys. This is just a TV show. Do you really think non arborists will see it as anything different?
> People are not as stupid as you give them credit for.
> I run a respectable tree service, I am an ISA Certified Arborist, and I am not threatened by Nosack's nonsense one iota. As others have posted, professionals will be seen in an even brighter light.
> I wonder how many of you people b*tching about this show will be watching on Thursday. I bet most of you will because it is entertaining, even if Nosack is an idiot.



I guarantee i will not be watching. The show sucks and he does too. What's even better is that he claims he "runs" a tree removal company. I doubt he's ever been in a tree and doubt he's ever run a saw while off the ground. He OWNS a tree removal company and answers the phones and drives machines but it's his crew that make him his money and he craps all over them as if they aren't living up to his example. I'd LOVE to see that loser in a tree.


----------



## treevet

Thursday's tease.....No sack decides to drop a 40,000 lb maple on a house.......on purpose.....with him inside it. 

Ya gotta tune for that one!


----------



## Rftreeman

capetrees said:


> He OWNS a tree removal company and answers the phones and drives machines but it's his crew that make him his money


that's what they get paid to do, they all have the option to leave...




capetrees said:


> I'd LOVE to see that loser in a tree.


again, that's what they crew is paid to do so he doesn't have to get up in the trees...


----------



## Oxman

Here's the reply from the TV station:

Dear Viewer:

Thank you for contacting Discovery Communications. We appreciate your
correspondence and for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns
with us.
In an effort to ensure the highest quality programming, comments such as
these are taken very seriously. Each and every comment is forwarded on to
our programming executives for review and consideration. Maintaining the
integrity of all of our networks is our primary goal. It is these types of
comments that contribute to creating change and improving our programming.

Again, thank you for contacting Discovery Communications.

Sincerely,

Viewer Relations
Discovery Communications


----------



## treevet

Hope this works, but click on "Saw for Hire" after getting into this link and check out this weeks "integrity maintaining" show. 

TLC :: TV LISTINGS :: SAW FOR HIRE


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> Hope this works, but click on "Saw for Hire" after getting into this link and check out this weeks "integrity maintaining" show.
> 
> TLC :: TV LISTINGS :: SAW FOR HIRE



Jan 29 9 PM 30 mins.

"Paul decides to do a little experiment to see what it is like to drop a 40,000 pound maple on a house with him inside. His crew begs him not to do it, but Paul is determined."


----------



## forestryworks

it's obvious this guy is better off in reality tv la la land than dismantling trees.


----------



## Rftreeman

Oxman said:


> Here's the reply from the TV station:
> 
> Dear Viewer:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Discovery Communications. We appreciate your
> correspondence and for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns
> with us.
> In an effort to ensure the highest quality programming, comments such as
> these are taken very seriously. Each and every comment is forwarded on to
> our programming executives for review and consideration. Maintaining the
> integrity of all of our networks is our primary goal. It is these types of
> comments that contribute to creating change and improving our programming.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting Discovery Communications.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Viewer Relations
> Discovery Communications


sounds like an answer straight from an index card, kind of like when you call the cable company and get the same answer, it's what they are trained to say and doesn't mean squat........


----------



## bigtreeguy

Yes! The show must go on. The show must go on!


----------



## treevet

Can you just imagine how many Loggers wrote in when they saw the "climber" on Axmen who was afraid to climb up a tree to put a line in it. Then when he finally gets his nerve up, the spikes are falling off so they duct tape them to his legs.

My guess if TLC is lovin all the attention.....success!


----------



## thejdman04

IS the show canceled??????? My direct tv box didnt have it set up to record thursday night, I went to menu and search for shows, I searched saws for hire, and there are no listings for the show. Did it get canceled?


----------



## Mikecutstrees

try saw for hire..... maybe the s messed you up?.... Mike


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

I just tried looking on TLC's website for saw for hire and it returned nothing. And for thursday night 1/29/09 there is no saw for hire listed. 

http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/daily.html?date=20090129.029


----------



## tree MDS

*Say it aint so*

Thats too bad, I was hoping for a at least a couple more episodes before they snipped the old sack.


----------



## JeffL

Look harder. They moved it to 11pm on Thursdays.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

TLC said:


> 1/29/09
> 
> 11:00 pm 101 More Things Removed From the Human Body
> (60 minutes)


 
Dunno maybe Im looking in the wrong places.

Edit: Looking through TLC for all of tomorrow there is no Saw for Hire listed on my digital cable menu.

Just some human body thing at 9, mans arm explodes at 10, and the body thing again at 11.


----------



## JeffL

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Dunno maybe Im looking in the wrong places.
> 
> Edit: Looking through TLC for all of tomorrow there is no Saw for Hire listed on my digital cable menu.
> 
> Just some human body thing at 9, mans arm explodes at 10, and the body thing again at 11.



Oh that is so strange, in the past few minutes since I posted that, its been changed.

Maybe it DID get the chopping block? haha


----------



## limbwalker54

*Good.*

I'm glad. No more sending the wrong message to people. Maybe a REAL tree care company will get a show. 

But remember "people jus don realize how big they are or how dead they are" and paul nosak "protects you and your family from the worlds deadliest veg i tation...trees!" vrrooooom.....


Gimme a break...I'm glad they cancelled it.

That guy has accident written on his forehead.


----------



## Rftreeman

limbwalker54 said:


> Maybe a REAL tree care company will get a show.


yeah, a boring how to be by the book no excitement tree show now that's entertainment right there, I'd be sure to watch that.................NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## sawinredneck

Still shows on the TLC website, at 11pm:

http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedul....030-20090131.031-20090201.032&time=2200-2359


----------



## limbwalker54

Nope, it says Little People, Big World there instead....check your link.


----------



## JeffL

sawinredneck said:


> Still shows on the TLC website, at 11pm:
> 
> http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedul....030-20090131.031-20090201.032&time=2200-2359



Thats what I thought too. Refresh the page, it'll probably show back up as "101 things removed from the human body."


----------



## scott t

I was wondering what people said on Saw For HIre forums and this is what one man had to say its so great you have to read 

Dear Mr Nosak

I want to say thank you; I have been telling customers for years not to hire certain companies, because of the way they do business and have had to compete with unqualified hackers who seem to think that by yelling a little louder the job will get done faster or make it seem like they know what their doing. Now, because of you, I have a video of just how dangerous this job can be when improperly trained "tree trimmers" have their own company. By the way, you probably don't realize this but I am sure OSHA will, I counted over 30 safety violations in your episode; I can only assume that you have never been trained properly and that you have no idea what you're doing. Otherwise, you would not have allowed them to happen when you where on the job. 
How does a roofer become a owner of a tree service and I use the term tree service loosely? 
What saddens me about this show is that you will probably "for your crews sake" not get a lot of work out of this. Here are just a few suggestions for you and please for everyone in our industry's sake, take them to heart.
Stop working in our industry until you have done the following:
1. Read and memorize all of the American National Standards A300 especially communications and safety.
2. Become an ISA Certified Arborist. The International Society of Arboriculture will arm you with knowledge so that you can be more confident in your assessments of trees. Spreading improper "facts" will only make you a laughing stock "wait to late", however this will allow you to speak from your mind not your ASS!!

I would also like to add, and this is a comment directed to all potential clients whom are in need of a tree service, please seek out companies in your area who employ ISA Certified Arborist


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

sawinredneck said:


> Still shows on the TLC website, at 11pm:
> 
> http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedul....030-20090131.031-20090201.032&time=2200-2359



Shows "101 More Things Removed From the Human Body" here.


----------



## Bigbrass1's

seems a shame really. 



> Maybe a REAL tree care company will get a show.



Lord I hope not. It'll take 4 shows to show one tree coming down. Hope it left such a bad taste in the mouth no tree show ever.


----------



## tree md

Bigbrass1's said:


> seems a shame really.
> 
> 
> 
> Lord I hope not. It'll take 4 shows to show one tree coming down. Hope it left such a bad taste in the mouth no tree show ever.



Boy, your a real advocate for the industry.


----------



## TreeTopKid

Looking forward to tomorrows 'show' I've bought popcorn, and cookies:angel:


----------



## (WLL)

TreeTopKid said:


> Looking forward to tomorrows 'show' I've bought popcorn, and cookies:angel:


opcorn:


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

TreeTopKid said:


> Looking forward to tomorrows 'show' I've bought popcorn, and cookies:angel:



You're popcorn and cookies might go stale....


----------



## Wishie22

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> You're popcorn and cookies might go stale....



They wouldn't survive the night...in my house anyway:notrolls2: .


----------



## Curbside

Maybe the show that they are televising "11:00 pm 101 More Things Removed From the Human Body " is Saw for Hire. Wasn;t Nosack going to stay in the house while they dropped a 40 ton tree on the house. Maybe they have to remove a 101 things that pennetrated the body:greenchainsaw: LOL


----------



## woodchux

Have you guys watched that 101 things removed show? I saw one episode where this guy had been carrying around his mutant twin brother in his abdomen for 30 years unknowingly. the doctor says" i reached in and it was like shaking the hand of another human being" NASTY stuff.


----------



## treevet

Curbside said:


> Maybe the show that they are televising "11:00 pm 101 More Things Removed From the Human Body " is Saw for Hire. Wasn;t Nosack going to stay in the house while they dropped a 40 ton tree on the house. Maybe they have to remove a 101 things that pennetrated the body:greenchainsaw: LOL



lo (real) l


----------



## 046

In my brief contact with Paul... him and his crew were very gracious. Did see Paul drive a bobcat.... he drives that bobcat like bat out of hell! excellent bobcat driver!!

have not seen his show yet... only a short demo.


----------



## tree md

"Nosack does indeed run a real tree company"

Sorry buddy, I got to disagree with you there. I think he runs a circus. I have met him and worked side by side with him in a neighborhood. Atrocious crane work and tree work in general. I know you have seen jobs where nothing get's tore up and the crane pics go smooth. You really need to watch the clips on his website and see how he is portraying the industry. Not begrudging him for his success. Just learn how to do it before you put it out there for the public to view. A little professionalism on the job would be nice when in the public eye.


----------



## capetrees

google "nosack, saw for hire" and you'll see we're not the only ones that thinks the guys a moron.


----------



## 046

well... gotta defer to your opinion as I've never seen Nosack in action. 

have seen you (Tree MD) in action with a large crane and everything was done a professional, smooth and safe manner! 



tree md said:


> "Nosack does indeed run a real tree company"
> 
> Sorry buddy, I got to disagree with you there. I think he runs a circus. I have met him and worked side by side with him in a neighborhood. Atrocious crane work and tree work in general. I know you have seen jobs where nothing get's tore up and the crane pics go smooth. You really need to watch the clips on his website and see how he is portraying the industry. Not begrudging him for his success. Just learn how to do it before you put it out there for the public to view. A little professionalism on the job would be nice when in the public eye.


----------



## tree md

046 said:


> well... gotta defer to your opinion as I've never seen Nosack in action.
> 
> have seen you in action with a large crane and everything was done a professional, smooth and safe manner!



I have been at it a long time and would still think twice about putting it out there for public view. I'm sure there would be plenty who would pick apart my work as well, indeed there have been but I put it up for peer review, not as a representative of the industry as a whole. Although I have rocked the boat a time or two, I've never tipped a crane or had any property damage (knock on wood). I think if they are going to put a show out there for public consumption it should at least show how it should be done correctly with all safety procedures being followed. And why in God's name would anyone want to put a worse case scenario out there for John Q Public to see as if it were an acceptable everyday occurrence?


----------



## bigtreeguy

tree md said:


> And why in God's name would anyone want to put a worse case scenario out there for John Q Public to see as if it were an acceptable everyday occurrence?



Because it is fun to watch, and it gets the ratings. TLC knows the show was getting a lot of buzz and ratings would be increasing. My guess is that the legal department made the call to pull the show after being contacted by ISA (and who knows who else). They don't want lawsuits from Paul's teachings. (the learning channel).


----------



## P.L.

Does anyone think that this whole show is staged. With the exception of one nice house every other house is a dump. At the nice house they got the tree down and out no problems. The other trees like the one that broke the fence and the one that ripped the roof up, really did not damaged anything that was not broken anyways. I'm not saying that this guy knows what he's doing and I would never work like him or for him, but it seems like most of these accidents are staged for TV. Maybe the customers were informed before had that because it was being filmed he was going to take risk and do stupid stuff, none of them seem to alarmed when it happens. Again I agree with all of you this guy is a jackass :deadhorse: and looks bad for the industry, but I love watching is show and am mad that I won't be able to tonight.


----------



## Rftreeman

P.L. said:


> but I love watching is show and am mad that I won't be able to tonight.


it is a shame that people are so jealous that they had to get the show pulled supposedly in the name of the industry or because all people will think we are the same as he, give me a break, I tell my people I'm not like the guy on TLC, I don't tear up stuff like him.


----------



## Toddppm

So you've already had people ask if you work like him?



Not envy, disgust.


----------



## TreeTopKid

woodchux said:


> Have you guys watched that 101 things removed show? I saw one episode where this guy had been carrying around his mutant twin brother in his abdomen for 30 years unknowingly. the doctor says" i reached in and it was like shaking the hand of another human being" NASTY stuff.



You serious!?


----------



## treevet

bigtreeguy said:


> Because it is fun to watch, and it gets the ratings. TLC knows the show was getting a lot of buzz and ratings would be increasing. My guess is that the legal department made the call to pull the show after being contacted by ISA (and who knows who else). They don't want lawsuits from Paul's teachings. (the learning channel).



I think there was a little word in their letter..."you will be held COMPLICIT" that may have scared them off.

I am really impressed and surprised if our profession had that kind of power to put a stop to this farce.


----------



## capetrees

http://www.commonsensemedia.org/tv-reviews/saw-hire

says it all.:censored:


----------



## (WLL)

capetrees said:


> http://www.commonsensemedia.org/tv-reviews/saw-hire
> 
> says it all.:censored:


 thats a crap link if i ever saw one! what a wast


----------



## woodchux

TreeTopKid said:


> You serious!?



Check out the link , its called fetus in fetu...
http://a.abcnews.com/Health/Story?id=2346476&page=1


----------



## treevet

Whatever happens tonight, they are proceeding with heli loggers next week. 

Is a real bad show better than no show? It was kind of entertaining to have our profession in the spotlight. My upper middle class clients can discern good from bad, that is how they got wealthy. A mistletoe root going up through the inside of the tree and choking it out? Even the groundie didn't buy that.


----------



## zr900

TLC doesn't have saw for hire on tonight. 
At least according to my guide.


----------



## 046

anyone U tube a session yet? 

turned off my cable a few years back...


----------



## OLD OAK

LOVE THE SHOW. You know it is TV don't you. cant you all find something else to CRY about.


----------



## UrbanLogger

No saw for hire tonight, or next week according to my ATT Uverse Guide (it lets me look a week or so ahead)

Maybe the letter sent to Discovery Channel/TLC by the TCIA & ISA had something to do with it...?

Heres a link if you want to read it:
http://nosakraw.com/forum/index.php/topic,196.0.html

http://www.natlarb.com/Public/news_industry_news.htm


----------



## sawinredneck

Semantics, but it is "Mrs. Mills".


----------



## sawinredneck

Wow, nine posts, all but one in threads about this show. Makes one wonder if someone is who they say they are?


opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## TreePointer

sawinredneck said:


> Wow, nine posts, all but one in threads about this show. Makes one wonder if someone is who they say they are?
> 
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:



I noticed that, too. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## thequietone

Sunrise Guy said:


> The letter is, at once, a great piece of factual presentation for our industry and profession. You, whoever you are, are seen to be a shill for the show, and an uncouth lout, to boot. I am very pleased that ISA and TCIA responded as quickly as they did to those of us who wrote in and complained both to them and Discovery Communications. Hopefully a show may come around that shows professional arborists at work. Then again, when professionals do the job correctly, it does not make for great TV for the masses, but we, here, would certainly enjoy it.



I find it interesting that the episodes still on the Nosack site show a much more professional crew and attitude. Shame they didn't do it right the first time around. 

Yelling and screaming on a job site does nothing to produce a smooth running crew. It creates dissent and animosity that makes the job go a lot tougher.

Taking unnessary risks to life and propery are also inexcusable.

A well-run tree job is supposed to be boring. No surprises, everyone where they're supposed to be, doing what they'r supposed to do.


----------



## treevet

sawinredneck said:


> Wow, nine posts, all but one in threads about this show. Makes one wonder if someone is who they say they are?
> 
> 
> opcorn: opcorn:



you think that just ....might have been......no sack??????


----------



## booboo

thequietone said:


> I find it interesting that the episodes still on the Nosack site show a much more professional crew and attitude. Shame they didn't do it right the first time around.
> 
> Yelling and screaming on a job site does nothing to produce a smooth running crew. It creates dissent and animosity that makes the job go a lot tougher.
> 
> Taking unnessary risks to life and propery are also inexcusable.
> 
> A well-run tree job is supposed to be boring. No surprises, everyone where they're supposed to be, doing what they'r supposed to do.



Interesting point. During the job we did Tuesday, the homeowner commented that he didn't understand how we hardly needed to speak to each other (except for cracking jokes at someone else's expense). Would have made boring TV, I guess...


----------



## P.L.

Last week my buddy and I cut down 12 trees, chipped them and bucked up the wood and hardly said one word to each other. He was up in the lift I was on the ground with the tractor and chipper. On a more difficult tree when roping we communicate a little more but not much. Our T.V. show would suck to watch. The reason I like the show so much is because I can't believe the stupid stuff he does and can't wait to see whats next. I agree hes bad at what he does, but it's guys like him that keep me in business and enable me to charge a decent rate for doing good work. Just like anything else you get what you pay for. There will always be a market for hacks and one for professionals. The people who want to and are willing to pay for professionals will always be there, thats who I market and thats who I work for. All this show does is make professionals look better and maybe encourage people to think twice before just picking up the phone book and calling the first number they see. Bottom line is most shows on T.V. today suck. I actually looked forward to seeing this show and now it;s no longer there.


----------



## Rftreeman

P.L. said:


> Bottom line is most shows on T.V. today suck. I actually looked forward to seeing this show and now it;s no longer there.


yep, all because of a bunch of babys worried about what it would do to the tree care industry which I think is just a cop out for being jealous that they don't have a show.


----------



## sawinredneck

treevet said:


> you think that just ....might have been......no sack??????



I think it might have been someone close to him. I can't say for sure it was him.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Rftreeman said:


> for being jealous that they don't have a show.



You got me I really want a TV show, I want to go on TV making an a$$ of myself and my industry. I want people to laugh at my job and call me a moron.....


----------



## thequietone

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> You got me I really want a TV show, I want to go on TV making an a$$ of myself and my industry. I want people to laugh at my job and call me a moron.....



Oh yeah, me too!


----------



## capetrees

Poor Paul. He has to go back to his humdrum life of cutting trees in anonymity like the rest of us. 

BTW, bye Old Oak. :looser:


----------



## Rftreeman

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> You got me I really want a TV show, I want to go on TV making an a$$ of myself and my industry. I want people to laugh at my job and call me a moron.....





thequietone said:


> Oh yeah, me too!


so if TLC called you and wanted you to do a show about the tree care industry but with a slight amount of drama and offered to pay you $10,000 each time an episode aired you wouldn't do it??????

PLEASE SPARE ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (WLL)

Rftreeman said:


> so if TLC called you and wanted you to do a show about the tree care industry but with a slight amount of drama and offered to pay you $10,000 each time an episode aired you wouldn't do it??????
> 
> PLEASE SPARE ME!!!!!!!!!


enough of your crap RF. drama could be added by the narrator not the performing crews. Nosak's show sucked! i was hoping fer a much better show. COME ON T.L.C. yall can do better then that!!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Rftreeman said:


> so if TLC called you and wanted you to do a show about the tree care industry but with a slight amount of drama and offered to pay you $10,000 each time an episode aired you wouldn't do it??????
> 
> PLEASE SPARE ME!!!!!!!!!



If they were going to portray my work in that dramatic, ####ty way then no I wouldn't be on TV. 


From nosaks website "due to 7000 complaints" the show was temporarily taken off the air.


----------



## thequietone

Rftreeman said:


> so if TLC called you and wanted you to do a show about the tree care industry but with a slight amount of drama and offered to pay you $10,000 each time an episode aired you wouldn't do it??????



Nope.

Drama is bad... it means things didn't go as planned.


----------



## Toddppm

Here you go, this is hilarious http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8314 

Just had me interested enough to do a quick search because I'm all about the drama and want to be a star like the Sack  

Says he comes from a family of tree workers? Yeah, OK, can anyone guess which poster on there is Romeosgirl? Hahha


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> enough of your crap RF. drama could be added by the narrator not the performing crews. Nosak's show sucked! i was hoping fer a much better show. COME ON T.L.C. yall can do better then that!!


as Jack Nicholson said.............."you can't handle the truth"......... 














I'm just yanking your chain so shut up..........


----------



## DK_stihl

Rftreeman said:


> so if TLC called you and wanted you to do a show about the tree care industry but with a slight amount of drama and offered to pay you $10,000 each time an episode aired you wouldn't do it??????
> 
> PLEASE SPARE ME!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, but Nosak took the show to TLC, TLC didn't come to him.


----------



## clearance

OLD OAK said:


> 3 SEX shows on tlc tonight 8 to 11- prime time. why dont you all start writeing your letters now and get this crap removed. O i remember its not hurting you or your little industry of tree cutters. Dont you know most of your customers think you are crap anyway. so rock on. AND LOVE THE SHOW OR FU*K YOU. NOW CALL GODDAM TLC AND CRY ME A FU*KING RIVER AND STOP THINKING YOUR SO HIGH AND MIGHTY THAT YOU DONT DO SH*T LIKE THEM. YOU KNOW YOU DO. 90% OF YOU ARE HACKS WITH NO $ TO BUY EQUIPMENT LINE PAUL. GROW THE FU*K UP.



See ya later Paul.


----------



## Rftreeman

DK_stihl said:


> Yeah, but Nosak took the show to TLC, TLC didn't come to him.


maybe

I'd bet that some of the ones that complained about the show have done the same only to have TLC say "yeah right, it's boring"


----------



## RedlineIt

> 3 SEX shows on tlc tonight 8 to 11- prime time. why dont you all start writeing your letters now and get this crap removed. O i remember its not hurting you or your little industry of tree cutters. Dont you know most of your customers think you are crap anyway. so rock on. AND LOVE THE SHOW OR FU*K YOU. NOW CALL GODDAM TLC AND CRY ME A FU*KING RIVER AND STOP THINKING YOUR SO HIGH AND MIGHTY THAT YOU DONT DO SH*T LIKE THEM. YOU KNOW YOU DO. 90% OF YOU ARE HACKS WITH NO $ TO BUY EQUIPMENT LINE PAUL. GROW THE FU*K UP.



I think sumbuddy has mistletoe strangling their taproot...


----------



## Bigbrass1's

> Yeah, but Nosak took the show to TLC, TLC didn't come to him.



Well, 
For your info TLC came to Paul, seems there is a write up artical explains that. See Paul took the show to a convention, it was a hit others showed intrest in it also. TLC was the one who gobbled it up. Any who, it water under the bridge and hopfully all TV has had such a bad taste of it we will never see another tree comp show.


----------



## (WLL)

Bigbrass1's said:


> hopfully all TV has had such a bad taste of it we will never see another tree comp show.


WHAT!!! im ready for a good fukcing show. i wish i could watch it now you live and u learn i think nosak should get his siht together and come back with something good.


----------



## TreePointer

OLD OAK said:


> 3 SEX shows on tlc tonight 8 to 11- prime time. why dont you all start writeing your letters now and get this crap removed. O i remember its not hurting you or your little industry of tree cutters. Dont you know most of your customers think you are crap anyway. so rock on. AND LOVE THE SHOW OR FU*K YOU. NOW CALL GODDAM TLC AND CRY ME A FU*KING RIVER AND STOP THINKING YOUR SO HIGH AND MIGHTY THAT YOU DONT DO SH*T LIKE THEM. YOU KNOW YOU DO. 90% OF YOU ARE HACKS WITH NO $ TO BUY EQUIPMENT LINE PAUL. GROW THE FU*K UP.



Yeah, but there were no OHSA violations during the sex.


----------



## forestryworks

*update on heli-loggers show*

the first episode of the heli-logging series starts tonight at 10pm on TLC

Heli-loggers
The Big Wood
TV-14 (L), CC
Gord and his team of tree climbers begin one of the biggest Heli-logging jobs in Canadian history: climbing and topping a grove of prized cedar trees and using a $15,000 per hour Chinook helicopter to fly them.


Heli-loggers
The Greenhorn and the Beast
TV-14 (L)
The crew has one week to prepare 400 trees before the heavy-lift helicopter's arrival. But after one climber gets hurt and another quits, an already difficult job gets even tougher.


Heli-loggers
Widowmakers
TV-14 (L)
Gord's crew is set to climb a grove of Cedar trees, but after a fellow logger is nearly killed by a falling branch "Widowmaker", they take whatever steps they can, from the superstitious to the practical, to make sure they stay safe and on schedule.


----------



## treevet

forestryworks said:


> the first episode of the heli-logging series starts tonight at 10pm on TLC
> 
> Heli-loggers
> The Big Wood
> TV-14 (L), CC
> Gord and his team of tree climbers begin one of the biggest Heli-logging jobs in Canadian history: climbing and topping a grove of prized cedar trees and using a $15,000 per hour Chinook helicopter to fly them.
> 
> 
> Heli-loggers
> The Greenhorn and the Beast
> TV-14 (L)
> The crew has one week to prepare 400 trees before the heavy-lift helicopter's arrival. But after one climber gets hurt and another quits, an already difficult job gets even tougher.
> 
> 
> Heli-loggers
> Widowmakers
> TV-14 (L)
> Gord's crew is set to climb a grove of Cedar trees, but after a fellow logger is nearly killed by a falling branch "Widowmaker", they take whatever steps they can, from the superstitious to the practical, to make sure they stay safe and on schedule.



I smell a new thread on the horizon.


----------



## forestryworks

treevet said:


> I smell a new thread on the horizon.



done, with more info


----------



## Mikecutstrees

$15,000 an hour for the chopper? How can they make money paying that bill. Wow..... Mike


----------



## TreeTopKid

Mikecutstrees said:


> $15,000 an hour for the chopper? How can they make money paying that bill. Wow..... Mike



I bet the choker guys feel that pain every paycheck!


----------



## (WLL)

i got the show on now and so far it is awesome im posting on commercial cause i wont spare a minute


----------



## woodchux

Mikecutstrees said:


> $15,000 an hour for the chopper? How can they make money paying that bill. Wow..... Mike



They were talking about 1 cedar tree being worth around $50,000!!!


----------



## TreeTopKid

woodchux said:


> They were talking about 1 cedar tree being worth around $50,000!!!



Now this is some good TV! Sure beats Nosak!opcorn:


----------



## Mikecutstrees

that helicopter grapple is pretty neat. Pluck whole trees off the ground. How cool would that be for residential work. Mike


----------



## TreeTopKid

Mikecutstrees said:


> that helicopter grapple is pretty neat. Pluck whole trees off the ground. How cool would that be for residential work. Mike



I can see their face as that Chinook makes their whole back garden go dark!


----------



## (WLL)

im most pleased with the show its over now and i can hardly wait fer the next. MORE PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## TreeTopKid

Those Chinooks are dangerous too The RAF have lost many of those.


----------



## TreeTopKid

(WLL) said:


> im most pleased with the show its over now and i can hardly wait fer the next. MORE PLEASE!!!!!



It's still on here! Central standard time rocks!


----------



## woodchux

(WLL) said:


> im most pleased with the show its over now and i can hardly wait fer the next. MORE PLEASE!!!!!



Another episode comes on at 12:00


----------



## TreeTopKid

3000'000 lbs of timber in a day awesome!


----------



## (WLL)

the Chinook is one bad bird! did you see when it spit up a chunk of metal!! ahhh the drama!!! They cleared her, and kept on gettin it. the Chinook is #1 on my all-time favorite list choppers. She can fly on one turbine and drop down in the ocean so a boat can pull up in her belly.

Bush prolly built a few million of em for our army :jawdrop:


----------



## forestryworks

TreeTopKid said:


> Now this is some good TV! Sure beats Nosak!opcorn:



yep, but some parts of the narration were pretty cheesy...


----------



## TreeTopKid

forestryworks said:


> yep, but some parts of the narration were pretty cheesy...



You're right, especially when the narrator said his saw had let him down again, when in actual fact he hadn't made an undercut!


----------



## thejdman04

Was a great show, Anyone that can climb 100+ feet in that size of a tree and cut the top my hats off to them. Anyone that can run that kind of outfit with that overhead my hats off to them. Anyone have a guess about how old that 50000 dollar tree was?


----------



## fishercat

*i have no problems with the OSHA violations.*



TreePointer said:


> Yeah, but there were no OHSA violations during the sex.



it's the stupidity i have an issue with.


----------



## Mikecutstrees

The only thing I didn't understand is why he didn't climb a nearby smaller tree and swing into the big one. Wouldn't that make more sence?.... Mike


----------



## (WLL)

Mikecutstrees said:


> The only thing I didn't understand is why he didn't climb a nearby smaller tree and swing into the big one. Wouldn't that make more sence?.... Mike


 because there is not much fer the graple hook to grab on that big pig. imo he should of had a longer rope with a ropeguide and he would off got down with out loosing anymore wood and any more strenth. i dont understand why he had 100 xtra lbs of stuff he did not need on his belt:monkey: between the whole crew ther was only about half a set of teeth total


----------



## climberforlife

They need to check out a real tree crew!!


----------



## (WLL)

climberforlife said:


> They need to check out a real tree crew!!


show us what you got, or your just talking shat!!


----------



## (WLL)

the climber was un prepared fer the fat tree but he made it work. all the dust flying around, was that mistletoe? what a cool show!!! tlc did a great job. anyone know who did the film work? they have some great shots i would love to climb for a company that does that kind of work.


----------



## Rftreeman

I guess the show is ok but it needs more excitement maybe the heli should lose a log or two every now and then.



(WLL) said:


> the climber was un prepared fer the fat tree but he made it work.


I use to work with a guy that climbed trees on the west coast like that for a logging outfit and he moved here and he always called the trees here tooth picks.


----------



## (WLL)

Rftreeman said:


> I guess the show is ok but it needs more excitement maybe the heli should lose a log or two every now and then.


:stupid:no way, the show is great


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> :stupid:


mama always said stupid is as stupid does and life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're going to get........


----------



## sawinredneck

Maybe they could just drop ONE log, on a house with someone in it, just to see how it feels and what it's like?:spam:


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> :stupid:no way, the show is great


I told my wife to wake me when it was over...............:hmm3grin2orange: :bringit:


----------



## (WLL)

Rftreeman said:


> I told my wife to wake me when it was over...............:hmm3grin2orange: :bringit:


yer a lil big ta be skatin on thin ice Mr. RF:rant::sword:


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> yer a lil big ta be skatin on thin ice Mr. RF:rant::sword:


I have a child size life vest around my neck, I'll be ok...


----------



## (WLL)

Rftreeman said:


> I have a child size life vest around my neck, I'll be ok...


well they all tell me chit floats so you should be ok. hay rf please stop, i like you man!


----------



## 1I'dJak

haven't seen the show but i heard all about it...I was climbing for another forestry outfit here when this was going on....The main contractor (gord) lost a big contract due an accident that occured on camera, or so I heard...that's what happens when you bring a camera onto the worksite...


----------



## Rftreeman

(WLL) said:


> hay rf please stop, i like you man!


no, I can not be stopped 















ok, I will.


----------



## thejdman04

Why did they climb that big tree and top it when they were just going to dropp it anyways. A lot easier to top on the ground. Any idea how old a tree like that is?


----------



## BC WetCoast

thejdman04 said:


> Why did they climb that big tree and top it when they were just going to dropp it anyways. A lot easier to top on the ground. Any idea how old a tree like that is?



Probably between 300 and 500 years. Old growth in BC is arbitrarily defined as being over 250 years.


----------



## BC WetCoast

thejdman04 said:


> Why did they climb that big tree and top it when they were just going to dropp it anyways. A lot easier to top on the ground. Any idea how old a tree like that is?



Less chance of breakage. Nothing like having a large cedar like that fall and shatter into toothpicks.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Rftreeman said:


> I guess the show is ok but it needs more excitement maybe the heli should lose a log or two every now and then.
> 
> I use to work with a guy that climbed trees on the west coast like that for a logging outfit and he moved here and he always called the trees here tooth picks.



The helicopters do lose logs from time to time. Also if the weight is underestimated, the pilot will have to punch out and drop the logs. 

I have worked for companies where the helicopters would either land the logs on a road landing or drop them in the ocean in a bullpen. They can make a pretty impressive splash when they are dropped from 150'.


----------



## treevet

I thought the guy inflated the cost of all the equipment quite a bit in the beginning. Good show after that until I fell asleep. Not from boredom, but from working in the cold all day. I will tune in next week.


----------



## BC WetCoast

Mikecutstrees said:


> $15,000 an hour for the chopper? How can they make money paying that bill. Wow..... Mike



Because there is no scr3wing around. The flight time from the cutblock to the landing zone is carefully calculated, so the $/kg cost is already determined. The value of the wood is determined and probably already sold. I didn't see the show so I'm not sure if the standing timber is already under licence to the a forest company or if the sale was bought on auction from the government. If it was bought at auction, then the loggers worked with a timber broker or sawmill to determine the value of the timber.

So they make money if things run relatively smoothly. If the helicopter isn't picking up wood or getting fuel, it's not flying.


----------



## Scars2prove-it

I saw what I think was the first show with a guy doing a lot of yelling. The climber's helmet looked like it was brand new. They damaged some lady's shack doing a crane removal. I turned it off because it was so embarrassing.


----------



## Plasmech

By the way, is anybody having a problem with the sound being completely out of sync with the video by like 20 seconds? I want to watch episode 6 where something gets crushed.


----------



## Nailsbeats

Yeah Plas, I had that problem. I watched anyway but it sucked.


----------



## wescoaster

*i was in that tv show*

yeah i agree with most of your comments, but you should all know that it has been extremly edited for tv and 95% of what they show is made up. when they first approached us about it they claimed it was goin to be a documentry and after they filmed for a few months i realized what they were looking for....DRAMA and i hate that BS so i quit and they made me look like a bloody idiot. i wont watch the show. very unhappy about the whole thing theres an upside for me tho. i started up andther stemming program for a great company that has a good rep in plain ol falling and now were the only ones workin while the tv stars are sittin at home. i kinda had a feelin that would happen i just glad i bailed when i did


----------



## MonkeyMan_812

You have to remember that television is television. Paul Nosak is not really like that. He is acting to make the show, "a show". At least the public can see that it takes a lot of money to operate a tree service company and that arboriculture is a real industry. In the end that brings people like us more money in the end. Now mabey some of you city slickers dont have this problem but where I am from, people dont understand what it actually takes to remove a large tree. Many people dont even know what arboriculture is really made of. They might think of the term "tree trimmer" but not arborist. It gives this industry a little more recognition.


----------



## Plasmech

wescoaster said:


> yeah i agree with most of your comments, but you should all know that it has been extremly edited for tv and 95% of what they show is made up. when they first approached us about it they claimed it was goin to be a documentry and after they filmed for a few months i realized what they were looking for....DRAMA and i hate that BS so i quit and they made me look like a bloody idiot. i wont watch the show. very unhappy about the whole thing theres an upside for me tho. i started up andther stemming program for a great company that has a good rep in plain ol falling and now were the only ones workin while the tv stars are sittin at home. i kinda had a feelin that would happen i just glad i bailed when i did



What is/was your name in the show?

I thought Paul Nosak paid out of pocket to film this show?


----------

